# anyone got experience of egg share at darlington



## jarjj

Hi,
I'm 33yrs old. Sterilised 7yrs ago. Got 3 children and very much hoping for baby with my partner of 5yrs who has no children of his own. I'm in Sunderland, Tyne and Wear so think that Darlington Clinic is nearest for me, unless anyone knows of any others.
Cost is a big issue, so would like to egg share and hopefully help another couple to conceive.
Has anyone used Darlington for egg- sharing or even better had success at egg sharing there?
I have read that maybe my own GP would take some blood tests, would that be free or is it worth just doing it all with clinic?
Anyone know the cost of sharing?
Any advice or help greatly appreciated.

Joanne


----------



## beachgirl

Joanne

Hi and welcome to the Egg Share board, sorry I can't help but hopefully one of the lovely ladies who post here often will be around today and might be able to give you further info.

Good luck with your future treatment


----------



## kodypink

Hi Joanne

I'm not in Darlington so don't no of clinics there I'm using CARE Sheffield I too am sterilised and was just over 5 years ago I also have 3 children and I'm egg sharing. My clinic said my GP could do my blood tests but it would be easier to do them at the clinic which costs £285 and my DP also needed his HIV Hep B/C bloods doing which our GP did for him which saved us £105 the ivf tx is costing me £525 if it don't work ill only have the £525 to pay again there is also a payment of £104.50 HFEA charge so all together its costing me £914.50 which is a snip at the normal cost of ivf and we get too help another couple as well. The cost at Darlington might be more or less but not much as we get ivf at lower cost as we are donating our eggs. Our first consultation was free at the clinic so we could ask all the questions cost etc,
Good Luck with your tx and if there is anything else you need to know the ladies on here are amazing at giving advice and info 
Kody xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Kody,
Thanks for reply. I have no idea what all the abbreviation is but sure I'll learn!
Price is really good. If I can get it down abit more by getting blood tests done through GP it'll be even better. Just means that if we have to go through it a few times they money saved can go towards next treatment.
Have you had success with egg sharing?
I'm hoping to go to an open night about it as I don't know that much. Only about injections, egg removal and implantation.
I'm very nervous and anxious.
Joanne


----------



## moocat

Hi Joanne and welcome to the egg share board!!

Is the clinic in darlington your talking about the London's women clinic?? i am at LWC in cardiff/swansea and just about to start my 2nd egg share IVF attempt. They are a brilliant clinic and very experienced in egg share. Have you looked on there website? you can download there pricelist or fill in a contact form and they will post you their brochure. For the costs they were as follows for me - initial consultation £250, sperm analysis £75, **** fee £104. All the bloods test are free if you egg share, along with your treatment, counselling and drugs (many other clinics still charge you for the drugs even if you egg share). I personally got some of my blood tests done at the GP (for free, but i think its down to individually GPs weather they charge or not) to save me a trip to the clinic (its an hours drive).
I am more than happy to try and answer any other questions you might have about egg share. Good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## watn1

Hi joanne,

No experience of darlington i'm afraid.. However my GP did do all both mine & DP's test's free of charge.. Every single one, I just took him a list explained what I needed & he signed the blood form then DP did the same. It's hit & miss with GP's and some seem to be willing to help others won't. You can get access to your results very easily as now everything is done electronically so they just printed them off for me & I took them to my clinic.

Also, Most clinic's do have open evenings of which you can go and ask any questions you may have, & most will then give you a free consultation. I know the clinic I was at did this but I wasn't aware at the time so had to pay the £250 consult fee. Our treatment did cost a far bit as we needed ICSI ontop and also DP needed to have sperm extracted, & it ended up costing us close to £4k but, for example if your partner didn't have any sperm issue's at my clinic eggshare would have only cost the HFEA fee/Consult & then tests. Everything else was included, So it's best you check out all the clinic's around you and also check on their success rates. The extra treatments we needed were £400 more then a clinic just 10 miles apart but the clinic we went to had a better sucess rate so we chose to pay the extra, & as you can see from my ticker it paid off & we are awaiting our bundle of joy. 

Good Luck, Egg Sharing is a wonderful thing to do and having your own children you'll probably understand just how much a receiptant would be overjoyed at your willingness to help them have a family of their own 

Nicole.xx

P.s here is the link to the **** search tool: Here's the link: http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/ you can pop in your postcode & find clinic's around you and check their sucess rates etc.x


----------



## jarjj

Hi Moocat,

Yes it's Darlington that I'm looking at. I have also seen that James Cook Hospital does egg share but can't find any info on line about that. I sent LWC an e mail yesterday requesting info but I'm also going to ring them tomorrow. I'm hoping there will be an open evening soon as I've head if you go you get free consultation.
Is it worth me going to doctors now to ask about blood tests?
Sorry to ask so many questions just such alot to take in.  How did you find egg sharing and IVF?  I don't know much of what to expect.
Thanks again

Joanne


----------



## jarjj

Hi Nicole,

Thanks so much for reply and many congratulations on your pregnancy.  I'm ringing clinic tomorrow and hoping they will have open event soon. Also going to make appointment with doctor to ask about blood tests. Will doctor know what to test for or will i have to find out and tell him?

Am just thinking that any money I save can go to another treatment.  Hopefully won't need it!

Do you know how long it takes from consultation to getting started with treatment?

Is it worth asking doctor to bo bloods now or wait until appointment at Clinic booked?

Sorry for so many questions.  So much to ask!! haha

thanks again

Joanne

x


----------



## watn1

Hi Joanne,

      I basically went to my doctors with the view that I was going to walk out of there with a appointment for my blood test's and that's what happened. I was very blunt and said "I need to have a private cycle of IVF and will be donating half my eggs and the clinic need to make sure I am able to do so by having the following test's" & just gave him the list and he wrote them all down and said Good Luck  

I would go along to your GP now as 1 of the test does take about 8 weeks to come back (the chromosone one)

The list I took was: HIV, Hepatitis B&C, Syphilis, Haemoglobin, Cystic Fibrosis and chromosome studies I then had to be tested for Clamidia too. Oh and those FSH levels to be checked which if I remember was on day 3 of your monthly cycle.

From initial consultation to starting treatment can be very quick, While waiting for test's it would likely to be around 3 months. The actual pairing with a receiptant is the quickest part.. I actually got matched twice in my 1 cycle as the first lady pulled out & they found me another receiptant 2 days later.

xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Nicole,

thanks for all great info. Does my Partner need blood tests done aswell?  If so, should we get them done a.s.a.p just like mine?

Maybe daft question but does clinic ask anything about relationship?  Just that my partner and I don't live together yet and wondering if they ask and if I should lie or if it's irrlevant to them?

Obviously we will be moving in together but money for now being used on ivf.

Take care

Joanne

x


----------



## watn1

Hi Joanne,

  Yes your partner will need the HIV & HEP B&C tests done.

I'm not really sure about the 'living together' I can't really remember.. I think it may of been a question on the form though.  

xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Nicole,

I rang clinic and we going next thurs night for open evening. Been told that if we attend that we should get free consultation.

I enquired bout rough cost and been advised that as long as my eggs and partners sperm ok it should be just under £1000.

Just found out my partner's work is paying off 40 staff. Nightmare!!  Am worried that if we wait or put this off much longer it might be too late. I'm 35 next year and know you got to be under 35 to egg share.

Your pregnancy gives me such hope. I don't want to get too excited because it might not happen 1st time or at all for us.

Can you give me rough info how it works pls?  Is it an injection every day then egg removal then implantation.


----------



## frazermic

Hi

'm in Darlington, I went to the open evening last month at LWC Darlington, This what i was told we have to

Conlstantion £125
Sperm Test £100
Bloods (mens one ) £85 but doctor can do it for £40
Bloods (female) £350 plus £65. However doctor can do cheaper blood for £25.
And the fee everyone pays £104.50

Ihave my 1st meeting booked in for 09/07/2009

Im really scared but excited, 

regards


----------



## jarjj

Hi Frazermic,

It's nice to be in touch with someone who's going to same clinic.  

Did clinic not say that you get free consultation because you went to open evening?

Have you had bloods done through your g.p?

Is clinic ok with this?

Is it worth me asking doctor to do blood tests now or should i wait till I've been to open night.

It would be lovely to keep in touch, if you'd like to.

joanne


----------



## frazermic

Hiya

No only offered consultation for £125 instead of £190
I'm having the cheaper one done at GP Anti mullerian (female) And HIV,HEP B&C (male), but the big main set of bloods for me is being done at the clinic as there was 3 test on the list the GP cant do they would have to send me to newcastle. So they quoted me £200 at GP with out the other 3 tests.And they told me the 3 test are expensive and add traveling bumps cost up.

So doing it at the clinic.

I'm getting my cheaper bloods done at doctors prior to consultation.

I wont pay any more money just incase they don't accept you, I will be waiting till consultation before i do main bloods.

I would print of the brochure with all the bloods and prices on  it, and take it to your doctors, if they don't charge jump at the chance and get it done straight away, Or they may need to phone biochemistry for prices that take a few hours before they get back to you.
I would like to keep in touch, message me anytime ,
Good luck

Michaela


----------



## watn1

Evening Joanne,

  Great news that you have started the ball rolling.. I would go to your GP now and see if you can get your test's done. I doubt very much your clinic wouldn't take them as they will be keane to get you on their programme as the waiting lists are so long nowadays. They may want to phone your GP's to confirm the result which they will gain your consent to do so (which is what mine did). Baring in mind you will have to book a consult after you've been to the open day which could be 2 weeks after therefore you will be cutting your waiting time by 3 weeks straight away, As you've said you will be 35 next year and will need to start ASAP. From now untill test day you will be looking at 4/5 months so you need to be realistic on your timescales.

There were a few of us that all eggshared last year and 5 of us the treatment worked 1st time and others the second time. IVF put's a lot of emotional stress upon you which I never really thought it would, It is full of up's & down's and it is so important to just coach yourself from early on to just go with the flow & take peace that "What will be, will be" getting all stressed and worked up about the whole process really doesn't help.. trust me. I really did have the attitude that if it work's 1st time GREAT If it don't we'll just try again We were really lucky but I did have a really rough time as I contracted OHSS (over stimulation) and had to have my embryo's frozen for 2 months before they were able to be put back, For us I had my first jab in July and never got round to transfer untill December.

The protocol's different from clinic to clinic but the most common course of treatment will be to start Down Regulation drugs (injection once daily) to shut all your ovaries down for 2-3 weeks starting usually on Day 21 of your cycle then to start stimulation drugs straight after aswel to kickstart your ovaries to produce the eggs and also get your womb lining nice & thick to aid your embryo's to emplant, Then the Egg Collection, Then a few days later your newly created embryo's will be transferred back and your'll test 2 weeks later. Thats it really.. Sounds simple hey?  

Frazermic - Good luck also with your cycle.xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Michaela,

Yes I'd love to keep in touch. Message me anytime or email me - i check that more often When did you say your consultation was?

Can you remember what time the open evening was?

We travelling from Sunderland and boyfriend on nightshift so gonna be a push but don't wanna put it off.

Did you wait long for consultation from open night? Do you know how long it takes to find out if eggs and partners semen ok to go forward with treatment?

take care

joanne

xx

Email removed, please use the private messaging system


----------



## frazermic

July 9th is my 1st appointment.
Open night start at 6pm 
No we didnt wait long, You decide when you want the appointment.We waited a month due to finance.
Dont know the answers to your other questions as that will be done at the 1st appointment.

take care


----------



## jarjj

Hi Nicole,

Sorry just realised you'd sent another message.  Am very nervous and anxious about whole journey we about to take.  I really can't even imagine what it will be like.  I would like it to work 1st time but I think the same as you and that if it's meant it will be.  Am saying that now ... who knows what i'll be like!! hahaha

My partner may be loosing his job in a few weeks so he not sure to go ahead yet with things but my worry is if we put it off it'll be too late or maybe can only do 1 egg share because of time scale and my age.  Pretty much nightmare.  I want to carry on with it and use money we got even to do 1 but partner not keen and don't want to bring child into world when he may not have a job and be on benefits.

His employers were due to tell him the day before we go to clinic, now been put off for another 3 weeks!! 

Enough of my moaning,

Thanks for keeping in touch,

Are you and little one ok?

How you coping with the heat?

Joanne

xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi,

I am at darlington too, I am on the 2ww from my second egg share cycle.

If you want to kow anything just ask xx


----------



## jarjj

Tweety29

How you keeping?  Hope I get to 2ww.  Am wishing time away.  Clinic wanted to start me on the pill next wk but really busy so startin in Sept hopefully get news I'm hoping for begining of Nov.  

How many eggs did they get from you, that's my main concern - producing enough to share!  Soooo worried bout that!

How many embryo's you had put back in?  Kepp in touch pls.  Would love to hear how you get on.

Wishing you lots of luck for a BFP!!!

Joanne


xx


----------



## whisks

hi there

i am at darlington and also currently on 2ww for 1st egg share cycle, i hope you start your treatment soon and time doesnt drag too much for you, although i have to say the 2ww is the longest wait of all!!

whisks x


----------



## jarjj

Hi Whisks,

How have you found tx and clinic?  How many eggs did you produce?  That's what I'm really worried about - getting enough eggs.  

wishing you lots of luck to you and dp for BFP    

Did you wait long to start tx?

Joanne

x


----------



## whisks

Hi Joanne

My experience at darlington was very good, the staff are great and really friendly. It didn't take very long to start treatment, my first consultation was in Feb this year. I produced 8 eggs which is the minimum you need to produce to share, but everyone is different some women produce many more. They monitor you by doing ultrasound scans to check how many follicles you are producing whilst on the stimulating hormones and they would adjust your dose accordingly.

Thanks for the well wishes and i hope you have a good experience with the clinic as i have  

whisks xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi joanne and whisks,

I got 11 eggs so that was 6 for me and 5 for recipient. I had 2 embryos transferred on the 27th. So i test on the 10th august.


Whisks- you had ec the same day as me, i probably saw you there lol.

good luck for your test day too xxx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks - thanks for letting me know how many eggs you got.  Thinking of you, are you tempted to test early?  Will you let me know please when you test?


Tweety29 - Lots of luck to you, thinking of you.  Will you let me know result aswell.  Hopefully it'll be me  in a few months needing to inform you ladies.    

Joanne

x


----------



## whisks

tweety - yeah i prob did see you but i cant remember much as was too nervous and then quite out of it!!! but i was in the middle recovery room.   you get a bfp xx how are you coping with the 2ww, its driving me insane!!!

joanne - i test on sat 8th, not sure why i test earlier than tweety though as we had ec on same day, only reason i can think of is that its because i had my et the next day as i only had 2 eggs fertilise, they said they would be better off in my uterus than in a petri dish.

whisks xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne 

sorry forgot to answer your question, i have been very tempted to test early to the point where i have looked up how long it takes hcg injection to leave the body but i have managed to control myself and decided to wait til test date as theres no point as it wont give me a true result (it is really hard to wait tho)

whisks xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi whisks,

I was in the very last cubicle, thats mad lol.
The 2ww is driving me mad as well, i have been off work and resting as much as i can but i am starting to get bored now.
Are you back at work?

You test before me as you had your embies transfered before me i got mine transferred on the monday.

anyway good luck, dont test early i done it the last time and it drove me mad.  I am going to be good this time and do it on the right day.xxx


----------



## whisks

hi tweety

no not at work as have recently been made redundant but if i still had a job i would have taken the 2ww off anyway. it is really boring isn't it, i was so bored the other day that i even went with dp to her work to give her a bit of help. i def wont test early  promise!

got my fingers crossed for you

whisks xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi whisks,

Sorry to hear you got made redundant.

You must be bored if you are doing someone elses job lol.

Good luck keep in touch xx


----------



## jarjj

Morning Tweety and Whisks,

Hope you both ok thinking of you,   you both get BFP  

Lots of


----------



## whisks

hello joanne and tweety

tweety i really am that bored!! lol
had a lovely couple of days though my really good friend came up to visit us last night and we went out for a meal which was lovely and really nice to catch up with him. just sad that he has gone now as we dont get to see him all that often. we are going to his civil partnership in a couple of weeks which im looking forward to - any ideas what to get them 

only got 4 days to go (and counting) til test day

hope you are both ok xx

whisks xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi whisks,

I have no idea what you could get them. Do you live together already?. most people do these days.

I would just give them money, then they can buy what they need.

Good luck for sat xxx


----------



## whisks

hi tweety

yeah they have lived togther fo about 11 years and i think they already have everything they need but want to get them something anyway. some of the girls on one of the other boards have suggested getting a photo of them with a large border and getting the wedding guests to sign it and write a message, and then frame it. i think that seems like a good idea.

good luck for monday too, how are you coping?

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Whisks,

just checking in you - 3 more sleeps.  Are you waiting until exact day or will you maybe test a day early?  Looking forward to hearing good news       .

Do many people know?  We have only told few close friends, not even our family - they would forever be asking and I'm anxious enough already!! 

Tweety29 - Thinking of you,  

Joanne

xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi joanne and whisks,

Yeh the photo album sounds good.

I am coping ok actually i seem to be more calmer than i was last time, i am not testing till my actual day, i tested early last time and it drove me mad, thinking the result might change.

My family know about our treatment and a few of our close friends.

I am excited about monday but also a bit scared xxx


----------



## whisks

hello

i am going to wait til test date (even though dp keps suggesting testing a day early im no gonna)

i have told loads of people, not many family just parents and my brother. but loads of my friends know as i, well talk quite alot actually but also i find it easier to talk to people about what im doing and my friends are all really supportive. everyone who knows are really excited so it will be a little hard if it turns out to be a bfn having to tell them all.

i hope you are both ok

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks,


Hi - just to check how you are,   that sat you'll get BFP that you both want and deserve.  


tweety29 - thinking bout you, 4 days till hopefully BFP!    

Saw 7 sets of twins today at town! All within an hr!!  Hoping and   that it's a sign for any of us.  Off to see pyschic with dp sister in a fortnight, I'll either waste £20 or she'll tell me hopefully that she see's a pregnancy and baby     .

Take care,

thinking of you both,   

Joanne

x


----------



## whisks

Hi joanne

having a bit of a down day today, keep thinking af is gonna arrive and have been tempted to do a test but have decided not to for now anyway -  its soooo hard. otherwise im ok just cant wait for sat now.  hope you are ok x

tweety - how are you holding out, not long now for you either    lots for you x

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks,


you doing so well to not test until otd.  I would have tested by now - I have NO patience.  sending you lots of    

Joanne

x


----------



## TWEETY29

hi joanne and whisks,

joanne- hope the twins were a good omen for us.

whisks- you dont have long to go so try and resist, i know its hard, i wanted to test last night too, but my dh says no.

I am excited but nervous too, i am going back to work tomorrow so hopefully that will keep my mind off it.

good luck.
xxxxxx


----------



## whisks

hello joanne and tweety

only one more sleep to go and still not tested, its the other way round for us with the testing dp keeps begging me to do a test but i wont!! tweety you must resist the urge - goodluck for monday

i hope you are both ok

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks,

When I saw you had posted I really thought you had tested and you were letting us know result     .

I can't believe how strong you being waiting til otd, I really hope it pays off for you and you get BFP tomorrow!!   

Tweety29 - can't believe its only 3 days for your otd, days maybe dragging you but it's soon coming round!!   

Hope both you lovely ladies get the results you deserve, you are both very much in my thoughts   
Joanne

xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi joanne and whisks,

Good luck for tomorrow whisks xxxx

I nearly done a test there but when i went to the loo  could not pee. . So i am holding out till monday xxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tweety29 - 2 more sleeps!!!    Thinking of you, you got much planned for weekend? Take care, 2 more sleeps, 2 more sleeps!!!      

Whisks - Thinking of you,   

  Joanne

xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi joanne and whisks,


joanne- i am working all weekend so that will keep me busy, and keep my mind off it.
2 more sleeps.

whisks- hope you got a bfp please let us know. good luck xx


----------



## jarjj

Hello 

Tweety29 - Good that your working, like you say it will take your mind off it and hopefully make time pass quicker.     

Whisks   that you gor BFP today, we both thinking of you,   

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hello joanne and tweety

its bad news im afraid, did a test early this morning and it was a BFN. im so gutted couldnt stop crying all morning. have cheered up a bit now. we have been trying to keep busy, took the dogs for a nice long walk and then went to look at tents near bakewll and going out soon for a chinese to treat ourselves.
im going to do another test tomorrow but pretty sure it will be the same as af has also arrived  

tweety i wish you all the luck for a bfp on monday  

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks,

I'm so so sorry for you   . As always I'm thinking of you.

Joanne

xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi whisks,

Oh hun i am so sorry t hear that. My thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Whisks    so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you both x


----------



## whisks

hello

thankyou all for your kind words, it really does help to have your support xx

dp is going to phone the clinic tomorrow to see where we go from here, im hoping i can do egg share again.

now i just need to look ahead to my next treatment whenever that may be?

tweety im   lots and lots for you for tomorrow x

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks,

I hope that you can egg share again - will you let me know what clinic say's please.  I'm same as you egg share, am sure they said you can egg share 3 times, hope none of us need to tough!  
From what I've read from other people it's normally after 3 months you can egg share again.  You can let me know though.  I panic cos I'm 34 in Oct and know I can only egg share until 35.  So, if it doesn't work I should at least get 2 or 3 attempts.  Praying that it works though    .
Thinking of you and DP.

Tweety29 - Last sleep tonight.  Here's hoping for BFP tomorrow.  

 to you both,

Joanne

x


----------



## whisks

morning ladies

tweety   thinking of you, i hope you have got your bfp xx

we made an appointment with the consultant this morning for a week on friday. the consultant also phoned me to say that i had a really good cycle and that my embryos were good quality and that it was down to bad luck that i got bfn. so looks like i will be able to egg share again hopefully. i will know more after my consultation. i feel a lot better today especially as we have appointment soon and now i feel i can look forward to my next treatment.

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Tweety29 - Thinking of you, Sooo hope you gor BFP!!

Whisks - Good news that you in next Fri to see Consultant.  Hope to hear from you soon with a new date that you can start again,

Joanne

xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi whisks and joanne,

well its a      , we are really shocked and cant believe it.
I have told my family and close friends and we are having a wee party tonight to celebrate. xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Tweety congratulations on your BFP xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tweety29              I'm so soooooooooooo happy for you and DP.  I have just screamed out when read message, Kids and DP giving me funny looks! 


Enjoy you party tonight.  Sending you lots of   .  Have won a free reading with local pyschic, going on Thurs afternoon - wonder if he can see me getting a fat tummy!!   

Have you got date from clinic to have scan

Joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

tweety Congrats on your BFP, so happy for you xx


----------



## jarjj

Frazermic

Great news ain't it that someone from same clinic got BFP.  hope we follow tweety29 and get result we both soooo want.   

joanne

xx


----------



## frazermic

Hi

It is great just hope we follow suit, And the baby dust rubs off on to us all.

xxx


----------



## whisks

tweety

congratulations
im so happy for you        



hey maybe i will follow in your footsteps and be second time lucky  

love whisks xx


----------



## TWEETY29

Hi all,

thanks for your replies. We cant believe it still.

I have to go for a scan on the 1st sep, so ts not that far away, i am nervous about the scan, but excited to see my wee darlings, wonder if there will be one or two.

I wish you all luck too and hopefully you will all get lovely bfps too xxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tweety,

Looking forward to hearing how your scan goes - hopefully just a few days after your scan I'll start on the Pill    and hopefully 2 months after that I'll get BFP!!!!    

take care,

 to you and precious bump

Joanne

x


----------



## TWEETY29

hi joanne and whisks,


how you both doing?


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tweety29

I'm good.  Got my dates from clinic today - see profile.  Will get all paperwork tomorrow so can let you know more then.  Tx should have been Oct but put back - something to do with recipient maybe on Holiday so hopefully I'll get the news we ache for end Nov/begining Dec.  If we REALLY lucky and it works    could even get scan Xmas week.  Best Xmas pressie ever!!!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

Hi tweety

im ok thanks, feel a bit in limbo at the moment regarding treatment but have apponitment this friday so will feel like im moving forward then. i just hope i dont have to wait too long for next treatment. i see it was about 3 months for you from first bfn to getting bfp on your second go, so i guess its not really that long to wait.

on another note i have got a job interview next week and im feeling so nervous already, dont know what i will do if i get a job and then have to ask for the time off for treatment when i've only just started. dp says not to worry and if i have to leave then i have to leave.

i hope you are doing well, not long now til your scan how exciting

joanne i hope you are well, its great you have your dates. you really feel like you are getting somewhere when you get your dates and meds etc through don't you.

take care you both

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks,

Will you let us know what Consultant say's on Friday please?

If it's only a couple of month before you can try tx again maybe you'll be cycling same time as me 

take care

joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

yes it looks probable that we will be cycle buddies. i will let you know the outcome on friday

whisks x


----------



## jarjj

Whisks

Looking forward to hearing what Consultant say's on Friday.

Joanne

xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi whisks and joanne,

good luck for friday whisks, let us know how it goes. Yes they like you to wait 3 months, it dragged in for us but well worth the wait as we got our bfp.

joanne- hope you get a lovley christmas bfp xxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Whisks

How did it go at Clinic?  Has Consultant gave you a date to start next tx?

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

Hi Joanne and Tweety

I hope you are both ok and have enjoyed the lovely sunshine today  

Had my consultation yesterday, Dr ashour commented that as i only produced 8 eggs on my cycle which he wasn't expecting due to my age, that he thought egg share was probably not the best option for me again. he did say that he would however let me try egg share again but he would be more strict prior to egg collection and that if the scans showed i was not producing enough follies then he would abandon the cycle or give me the option to go ahead at full cost of ivf.
I have been thinking alot about the fact that i only produced 8 eggs and have had my doubts about doing egg share again as i feel that maybe i would have more chance if i just conscentrated on producing the eggs for myself and not have to worry about producing enough to share (sorry waffling a bit hope this all makes sense!!) so it looks like me and DP and Dr ashour are all on the same page
Dr ashour strongly recommends me having my own ivf cycle, we have decided that is what we are going to do. now we are trying to sort out our finances (especially now as the prices have just gone up - its £1000 for donor sperm now) we want to do the 3 cycle package if we can sort out the money. if not then we will still be going ahead with a single cycle in november or december and if unsuccessful then we will save money for next try.

whatever happens we have to wait til at least nov now (hopefully it will come round quickly)

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Whisks,

Thanks for letting us know how you got on.  That's my big concern - if I'll produce enough eggs.  I'm 34 in Oct .  £1000 for donor sperm!  Never thought it would  be that much!  Did they say how luch IVF cycle is when you do it on your own instead of egg sharing?  

Hope November comes round quickly for you so you can start tx?  Are you going to find out if lady you donated to got pregnant?  Just incase I need  to go down same route did they say how much the 3 cycle IVF is?

Wishing you lots of luck in your next tx and hoping to keep in touch with you and see how you get on.   

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

Hi Joanne

i wouldn't worry too much if i were you about not producing enough eggs as we are all different and you could have a really good egg reserve. dr ashour did say he expected me to produce more as i am young and you are the same age as me. it really is down to the individual in my opinion.

as far as costs go its £2750 for a single cycle plus £1200 for meds and its £5500 for the 3 cycle package and then £1200 for meds plus £1000 for sperm each time eeek oh well it will hopefully all be worth it in the end. we have sorted our finances and got a loan so are going to do the 3 cycle package.

the dr couldn't tell me about the recip, i hope she was successful but i have a feeling she wasn't  

yes we will def' keep in touch, all being well we will be cycle buddies

take care 
whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Whisks,

Thanks for letting me know costs.  I'm really pleased you got finances sorted and you can get started again with your tx when you are ready.  

Nurse told me that we can get in touch with HFEA after a yr and they will tell us if baby born from my eggs.  I'll be doing that 'cos I want to know if there is the possibilty of a child contacting me in 18yrs.

Have you told clinic you are going for 3 tx cycle and have they given you rough date to start?

Looking forward to hearing when you got a date

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

no not phoned clinic yet as wanted to get finances sorted first so we knew what we were going to do, only did that this morning (took all morning aaaggghhhh) i will be happier and know for sure we have the money once its in the bank have got to sign forms first but all should be ok.
dr ashour said he wouldn't do my treatment again until november or possibly december, i hope once i tell him our desicion he will give us the dates and treatment plan soon after.

im with you on that one about wanting to know in advance if you will be contacted in 18 years so will ring hfea in a year also. but also it will be nice to know if i have been able to help the recip.

whisks x


----------



## jarjj

Exactly my thoughts as well Whisks.  I sooo hope my tx works but if not I hope it will work for my recipient   .  Without her I would not be able to afford tx.  I hope it works for all of us     myself, recipient and yourself and DP.

Thinking of you and hope Dr. Ashour gives you dates as soon as money in bank.  He should 'cos I got dates yet I'm not starting for months.

Thinking of you,  

Joanne

Tweety29 - How you keeping?  Any sickness  yet?


----------



## whisks

Hi joanne and tweety

I hope you are both well.
Just thought i would let you know i went for a job interview today and got the job. i just hope now that they will give me the time off i need for treatment. i guess i will have to cross that bridge when i come to it.

take care both of you

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks,

many congratulations on your new job! 

Dp only got 4wks left in his job hoping to find a new job very soon  

Joanne


xx


----------



## beachgirl

Whisks- congratulations on your new job x


----------



## TWEETY29

hi joanne and whisks,


Glad to hear you are both doing well. Congratulations on getting the job whisks.
Hope you both can start again soon, and get lovely bfps.

I am fine, not had any sickness just feel really tired and have sore boobies.
I have the scan on tuesday, i am really excited but scared at the same time, i just hope they/it is ok.
xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tweety29


Glad you ok.  Looking forward to hearing how scan goes on Tue.  I have been talking to my children about donating me eggs.  They are very much positive about it.  So probably just going to tell them that instead of me having the full IVF myself.  If I'm very lucky and get BFP it will be a lovely surprise for them. Now at least though I'll not have to hide drugs in fridge or come up with another excuse.

Off to see DP Mam this afternoon, might tell her what we embarking on.  


Joanne

xx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi all,


Just back a wee while ago and i am pleased to announce we have one lovely baby on board. We saw its wee heartbeat flickering away it was just amazing. I still cant believe its real.  I am glad my wee one is doing well. They said my edd is 20th april so that makes me 7weeks today.

ooh i am so excited cant wait for the next scan to see my wee baba again. Its just so cute xx


----------



## jarjj

Tweety29

Sooo happy for you!  Can't wait for it to be me and Whisks 

Keep in touch

joanne

xx


----------



## beachgirl

Tweety congratulations on your scan news, so happy to hear all is going well x


----------



## whisks

Hi all

Tweety so happy your scan went well and im sure your mind is at rest now you have seen your little one  


well for me im having a really bad few days, started my new job on tuesday and quit it yesterday, i really just couldn't stand it!!!! wont go into details but it made me really unhappy. oh well we live and learn i shouldn't have applied for it in the first place silly me! i've got a bit of work lined up anyway and applying for other jobs too so keep yer fingers crossed for me.

on a good note i've got my money in place for treatment now yey

hope you are all ok xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks,

Sorry to hear 'bout new job..  Fingers crossed you get another job soon.  DP only got another few wks at work then he made redundant  .

Really happy that you got money sorted for tx, will you let us know once you get date's to start again?

joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

Hi joanne

yeah i will keep you informed about dates, should be november though, dr ashour has told me to phone him at beginning of october and tell him where i am at with my cycle then he will put me on the pill. the only thing is that if i get a temporary job which lasts til after the christmas period i might wait and have my treatment in the new year, it really depends on what job i get and if its easy enough to get time off, etc. 
i hope your dp gets a new job soon, i too was made redundant, i know how he must feel, it sucks!

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks

Make's sense for you to wait until New Yr if you get job and it'll be hard to get time off.

I really wish my tx hadn't been put back.  It would have fit it great with DP so he could take me to clinic.  I don't drive, clinic an hr by car so if DP get's new job (which we really hope he does) I'll have to get prob train and bus to clinic.  Who know's how long it'll take.  Regardless thing's happen for a reason and I'm still thinking positively and hopefully may even get BFP before Xmas.

If you start tx Oct you could be pregnant by Xmas aswell  .

Hope our tx's work  

Joanne

x


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

fingers crossed we will both be up the duff by christmas!!!

hey i have an interview tomorrow so keep ya fingers crossed for me.

god having to get train and then bus to clinic what a drag but it will be worth it  

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Hey Whisks,

Good luck for interview tomorrow. 

Yes let's hope we both up the duff  for Xmas  .  Would just be the best. PMA

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT BY XMAS"

"WE CAN AND WE WILL GET PREGNANT BY XMAS"   

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hello girls

big changes on treatment - we have decided to change clinics as we live in sheffield and our current clinic is in darlington which isn't too far away but its quite stressful when you have to go up and down constantly for scans etc and then if you hit traffic or your car breaks down as ours did in the middle of treatment, well its just stress you can do without really. we are transferring to care sheffield so no stress on the travel side of things, if our car breaks down we can get a bus or taxi. also they are a bit cheaper which always helps. i do however feel quite sad to leave lwc as all the staff there are great and i will miss them but we have to do whats best for us. also don't know if i have already said this but we are not going to egg share again due to not producing many eggs last time.

tweety hows the pregnancy going?

i hope you are both well

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks,

Yes you mentioned not egg sharing.  have you got date to start tx at care?

Keep in touch

joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hey guys, mind if I join you?

I have had my last 3 cycles at Darlington, unfortunately no success so far, but fingers crossed this next one will be it!

Slightly different from you girls as I am a recipient and not a donor, so I hope you don't mind me joining in.  No worries if you do, I will pop off  

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## jarjj

Hello Tracey and welcome

Wishing you lots of luck with your next tx  .

I'm due e/c w/c 16th Nov.  Am getting VERY excited, nervous and anxious.  Have you got dates for your tx?

Hope we both get BFP before Xmas - would be the best early Xmas pressie!    

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi Joanne

Thanks for the welcome hun   Sounds like things are going full steam ahead for you!

All being well our treatment will be week commencing 5th Oct - just over 2 weeks!! I think Dr Ashour usually does the egg collection at the beginning of the week and the transers on the Thursday, at least that has happened with my previous tx. We are just hoping and praying that our lovely donor lady responds well to the drugs and we get good eggs and fertilisation    

I am crossing fingers, toes and everything else that we both get BFP's for Xmas Joanne ! How fantastic will that be!!!!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## jarjj

Tracey,

Wow!  Tx in just over 2wks!    I'm totally new to IVF so don't know too much.  Do you have injections or anything before e/t .

Will clinic just ring you once your donor had e/c and let you know date to come in?  Do you live far from clinic?  We in Sunderland so an hr journey by car.

On your previous tx's how many eggs did your donor's produce?

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

*Hi Joanne 

For the last couple of treatments I have had clexane injections, gestone injections and baby aspirin as well as the usual progynova tablets and cyclogest pessaries, but this time Dr Ashour is leaving out the clexane and gestone and upping the progynova. I don't really know much about it, I am just trusting him!!

We get informed the day of egg collection as we have to attend the clinic so that my partner can give a sample to fertilise any eggs that are produced  we then find out the next day if we have any embryo's forming. I think on our last treatment we got 6 eggs, so assuming donor produced 12 or more, the time before that we got 8 eggs so we hae been lucky.

We live about a 20 minute drive from the clinic, just off Scotch Corner, so it's not bother at all for us really. In fact, I usually pop along to Morrisons and B&Q when we go for our appointments 

Did you attend one of the Opening Evenings before you started your tx honey? How do you find the staff at the clinic? It's gorgeous in our bit isn't it? Comfy sofa's and stuff 

Love
Tracy
x*


----------



## jarjj

Tracey,


Yes we went to open evening.  Really informative.  Shocked us how quick things moved!  Good aswell 'cos we got free consultation with going to open evening.  


Staff are all really nice.  Feel really at ease with them.

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hello girls

tracey welcome to the thread and good luck for your next treatment  

joanne i have sent off all the paperwork to care and just waiting now for them to ring me with date for consultation, will prob have to wait about 4 weeks for consultation but then there shouldn't be much waithing after that so hopefully treatment wont be delayed too much. also as i have already had all my bllods etc done at lwc i wont need to do them again so no waiting there, i just have to send them my copy notes from lwc. sarah at darlington has already sent them to me, she is so efficient  
well your treatment is not too far away now, you musy be soo excited.

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks - I'm sooooooooooooo excited also nervous and anxious.

Sarah really is good at her job.  How's things going on job front?  I got told yesterday I might be getting made redundant.  Should find out this Fri or next Mon  .  All we need with dp loosing his job as well.  ONLY saving grace is we got the money together for tx already.

Hope you get notice about consultation soon.  Jackie from clinic rang me last wk to say to send off my prescription and book in for injection training begining of Oct.

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hiya

Thanks for the welcome Whisks 

*Joanne * - oooh I hope it's good news for you and you don't get made redundant hun  Will keep everything crossed for you!

Love to all
Tracy

PS - not had any news from the clinic and they said if not heard anything by tomorrow then start taking the Progynova! So, will start them tomorrow! Keeping my fingers crossed that my donor angel is responding well to the drugs and we both get to go ahead with the TX


----------



## jarjj

Miss TC,

Sorry but you'll have to keep me right about things.  What is Progynova?    that both you and your donor get BFP!  .  

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hey joanne,

god i hope you dont get made redundant its pants this whole reccession!!!!!
me and my partner both got made redundant together too but luckily she got a new job straight away but its only part time so she is looking at other jobs too.
i've started doing some cleaning work but its only a few hours a week and also doing some gardening work. i might be getting a job at the animal sanctuary i think i might have already told you that sorry i cant remember. i also told them about having ivf and that it might have to be a temp job or they might have to give me some time off, it didn't seem to bother the woman in charge but she just has to run it past the committee, so got my fingers crossed  

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks - hope DP gets new job (full time) soon.  I'd love to work with animals.    Any idea when the committee meets to decide 'bout job for you?  Fingers crossed.

Looks like I'll find out on Monday if I keep my job or not.

joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne
no they didn't say when they would be meeting but i would think it would be soon.
got my fingers crossed for you for monday

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Whisks,

Thanks - looks like possibility of voluntary redundancies so hopefully lots will take that and I'll still have a job.   

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi Folks

Joanne  - I read in one of your posts that your job is safe! Congratulations hunnie! I know you were worried. I am so pleased for you 

It looks like my next tx at LWC will now be the December cycle, so if all goes according to plan, ET will be W/C 7 Dec - is that the same week as you? Don't worry - you won't be my donor  You were already matched way before I have been 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## jarjj

Tracey,

Thanks 'bout my job. I'm sooo relieved!!

Great you got dates for next tx.  My E/c and e/t planned for w/c 16th Nov.

I would not mind if I had been your donor.  I wish you every luck with your next tx, you sooo deserve this to work!       

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hey thanks sweety  

Not so far off now for your tx!  I will be routing for you every step of the way hun!  Sending you lots of            for a BFP Xmas Pressy!!!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## jarjj

Tracey,

I REALLY REALLY hope I get BFP for Xmas     .

  Hope you follow me with BFP for you   .

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

joanne - so pleased for you that you still have your job. well on the job front for me, i have just been offeres a part time job at asda which suits me down to the ground cus it means going to clinic for scans etc should be a lot easier time wise. also dp got the job she really wanted too. and on top of that we have our consultation at new clinic this monday so after a really horrible year things are starting to look up, all i need now is to get pregnant next treatment and then i will be the happiest woman on earth!!!

i hope you are doing well, keep in touch

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks

I'm sooo please you and dp both got jobs .

Will you let me know how consultation goes on Monday please?  I    that next tx you get pregnant. 

I have injection training on Thurs - no sign of drugs yet though!   Nurse said it takes 'bout an hr and that I need to bring needles and Gonal F with me - does that sound right?!  My head's all over the place now that things are actually happening.  SCARY but VERY exciting.  Would so LOVE a BFP before Xmas     .

Dp job been extended - 90 days now starts Xmas wk.  He has been put onto day's but they are being funny 'bout him having time off for clinic app.  Hope he can at least get to injection training - hope I take it all in - maybe I should take notepad and paper to take notes or is that TOO much?!  

take care

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

i think if it helps you it wouldn't harm to take pen and paper to injection training but its really easy and i reckon you will be fine. i wasn't told to take gonal f for first injection traing just the suprefact. and then when i went for my pre stimulating scan i was told (well it was written down) to take gonal f, but i didn't need to after all as they have dummy gonal f pens filled with water to practice on (not injeecting though) but i would do whatever they have asked you to do or ring them and check. also i put an ice pack in with my gonal f for the journey as its meant to be kept in the fridge.
yes i will defo let you know how my appointment goes on monday, im so excited i can't wait.

let us know how your inj training goes (i know you will be fine though)  

take care 
whisks xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

thought i would give you an update, well the consultation went really well, my new consultant is really nice. there is practically no waiting list for donor sperm and it looks like i could have stated again this cycle if i wanted to. we decided not to this cycle though as i have only just started my new job and it wouldn't really look very good asking for time off so soon. we can't start next cycle as it would run into christmas and they will be closed, so i am starting in my december cycle and will have egg collection and transfer at the end of january which works out really well as i will have completed my 12 weeks probationary period at asda by then. also to make things even better i started my new job at asda today and read in my handbook that they give paid time off for ivf treatment, so i am very happy. i just don't know whether to tell them now that i will be wanting time off or if i should wait until after the 12 weeks but then that wont give them very much notice. whatever happens though i will be having my ivf in dec/jan and i just can't wait.

take care
whisks x


----------



## jarjj

whisks - I'm so happy that you happy and comfortable with new clinic.  Do they do the 3 ivf tx's special offer aswell like Darlington?

E/c and e/t end of Jan - how exciting?!  So you could be pregnant for Valentines Day!  that would just be the best!    .

Great news that Asda allows pd time off for IVF that's really good!

Drugs arrived to day - Sooooo exciting!  Had dream last night I was holding a pregnancy test with 2 lines on it - a BFP!!  - I sooo hope it come's true and it's not just wishful thinking      .

I checked and it's the suprefact I need to take on Thurs.  Can't believe in 4wks I may have had e/c.  Seems a short amount of time as some girls seems to down reg for wks!

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

my new clinic don't do the 3 ivf offer but they are cheaper than lwc anyway so i'm still better off, especially with not having to travel so far.

good luck for thursday, its all gonna happen really soon for you now, got everything crossed for you  

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks

Thanks  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj

I've just jumped over onto this thread and noticed you are using the egg sharing at Darlington LWC (Woodlands) I have spoken to them today about their prices as we need to use donor sperm .  We are currently at Newcastle Centre for Life but they have next to no sperm bank.  We are meeting with our consultant at CfL on 4th December to discuss importing sperm from abroad.  

Out of interest I spoke to Darlington to see what they could offer as they are a private clinic and at present we are NHS.  THey mentioned egg sharing and the fact theat they have the largest donor sperm bank in the UK.  

How have you found it so far, was it expensive?  I was told it was £1000 for donor sperm and 104 for HFEA licence and you get one IVF cycle.

They have an open evening on 26th Nov so we are going to go along to that.

Hope you get your Christmas pressie  

P x


----------



## jarjj

Hi P

Replied to you through PM.

I took my 1st stim's injection tonight.  Egg collection planned for w/c 16th Nov.  I have a scan booked for 13th and 16th Nov to see how many follicles I'm producing.  Hope and pray it's enough for myself and recipient.    

Joanne##xx


----------



## MissTC

Evening

Just bobbing in to see how Joanne is getting on!  Not long now hunnie!  Wow, EC next week!  How fab!  I will be      for you sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tracey

I know - where has time gone?!  Seems like I was waiting ages for something to happen and now next wk!  EEKKKSS!!

Sooooo exciting though!

Feel bit weird today (4th day of stims) bit tight in my chest, feel's like I sometimes need to take deep breaths or could be wheezy.  Strange feeling, right between my boobs and even feels bit tight in my throat.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

sorry iv'e been a bit awol recently, iv'e been so busy with my new job and other things. 
i thought i would let you know all is going well with my new clinic, i am starting my next ivf on my next cycle so ec/et will be in january. they have matched me with a sperm donor and i have an appointment next monday to sign forms etc, im soooo excited and feeling really positive for my next treatment as i have been feeling quite blue since our failed attempt.
we are giving ourselves a much better chance this time by not egg sharing, also we are doing icsi and i am going to be on menopur instead of gonal f as my doc thinks that will work better for me. 

i hope all goes well for you next week, you will be fine and wont know a thing with the sedation the only thing is you might start talking crap like i did after, i kept repeating myself my poor dp has lots of patience.

got my fingers crossed that you get loads of eggies  

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Whisks

Lovely to hear from you  

How's the job going?  Great that you got news 'bout expected e/c and e/t.  Hope you start the yr off with a BFP!!    

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

the jobs going well, doing lots of overtime at the moment so pretty tired but worth it (it all goes towards trying for a baby)
yeah a bfp would be the very best way to start the new year!!!

whisks xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Jarjj - Hope the strage sensation in your chest goes, I would prob start to panic known me if i felt i couldn't breathe properly but thats just me   and i'm sure you'll be fine.  God,  hope i'll be ok when i have to start doing injections (if we use donor ivf/icsi, we still don't know what we will end up doing yet!)

Good luck with your ec collection next week, hope you get lots.  I have just rang CFL today as they did a FSH test on me in july and they sent me a letter shortly after to say that everything was in the normal range.  I was reading somewhere that to do egg share you had to have an FSH of 9 or below so Irang CFL today to get my exact level and apparently its 5.7 so hopefully this mans i would b a good responder for IVF/egg share if we eventually go this route.

Whisks - I have been reading your posts, sorry to hear your last tx wasn't  a BFP at darlington but sound like you were treated well and it was really unfortunate.  SOunds like all is going well with your new clinic and fingers crossed for a BFP in the new year.  I'm sure without stress of travelling to Darlington things will be a lot easier.

Hi to MissTC/ anyone lurking

Pigloo x


----------



## frazermic

Hi

Just been told i have been matched for Janurary, Hopefully 2nd time round it will work, Good luck to all.

xx


----------



## jarjj

Michaela

Excellant new's that you can start again in Jan!

Are you starting pill then or do they reckon e/c that month?

Exciting stuff!!

Pigloo - I looked into CFL but they only paid (if I remember right) £1000 towards tx so that's why I went with Darlington

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Me again, bobbing in to say good luck to Joanne for scan tomorrow         How you doing hunni? How's the chest? Did you contact the clinic about the tightness? It was probably a side effect  Let me know how you are getting on
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tracey,

Any provisional dates yet for you? 

Chest was only tight the 1 night thankfully.  Tummy really swollen now! Kids keep asking if I'm pregnant!  I sooo hope I am in the next month!    

Hoping follies have grown LOTS tomorrow.  Dr.Ashour said I was slow to respond to drugs and follies need to grow more so    they have! 

Am thinking lots about recipient as well - worrying I'll get enough and that they'll be good enough.  Am feeling positive and hopeful and ATTEMPTING to take 1 step at a time.  Once I know follies are growing to what they need to I'll feel bettter.  Sure it'll all be ok though.

    for a BFP for me and recipient.      

Lots of 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Jarjj - Good luck with your EC tomorrow,  that that they have grown for you.

Whisks, good news on you being matched, hope all goes well today.

Frazermic - Wow January, hopefully you'll have a nice BFP 2nd time round.

Hi everyone else

P x


----------



## jarjj

Hi p

Have got my 2nd scan this afternoon - leaving in 5mins!  Not sure when e/c will be 'cos Dr said I was responding slowly to drugs and some follies small so     they what they need to be this afternoon.

hopefully find out this afternoon when e/c is.  Possibly Wed or Fri

Let you know when I get back



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj

Hope all went well today    

P x


----------



## jarjj

Hi P

Scan yesterday showed I'm still not ready for e/c.  Going back tomorrow afternoon for another scan and reckon e/c probably Fri or Sat now.    

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj

Hope you get some lovely eggies soon   

We still patiently waiting for 4th Dec to go to Centre fo Life and hopefully make some progress down the donor sperm route on the NHS as we have established we are entitled to 3 free goes.  (Can't remember what i've posted on here, i've been on that many threads!!)  We have still got our invite to open evening with LWC at Darlington which we'll still go to.  If we booked to go with them within  4 weeks of the open evening we would get the consultation free but i doubt very much if we will go private without getting our free goes on NHS first..it really would be a last resort!!

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

4th Dec only a few wks.  Let me know how it goes @ CFL.   

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hiya

Joanne how are you getting on hun?  Did you get another scan today?  Any news?  Hope you are ok, have been thinking of you
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tracey,

Am having egg collection Fri @ 10.30am!!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Oh wow Joanne how exciting!!!  I am so so pleaed for you!! 
Hope it all goes smoothly for you sweetheart.  Does that mean you will have ET on Monday/Tuesday next week?  I am so excited for you.  I will be routing for you all the way!!!

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tracey   .

Nurse said we won't know day of e/t until Sat morning when embryologists looked at them.

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi Joanne
Just wishing you lots and lots of luck for EC tomorrow honey           Hope you get lots of lovely eggies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TWEETY29

hi hun,


good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## jarjj

Tracey - thanks honey.    I get lots of mature/healthy eggs for me and recipient.     Also that DP sample good and that Sat morning brings great news that least a few (if not more) fertalise.    

Tweety - Lovely to hear from you       How are you and that lovely bump?  How far on are you?  Did LWC tell you to go to 5 day blast with your embies or did you have 3 day transfer?

Well ladies ...... I'm VERY nervous 'bout procedure.  Sure it'll be fine though and thanks SO MUCH for thinking of me.  It really means ALOT   

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

joanne

i hope all went well today, got everything crossed for your phone call tomorrow  

pigloo

thank you    all went well on monday and we will be starting on my next cycle, also i get my drugs package tomorrow, im getting really excited now, i just hope i am second time lucky  
i think you are right to wait and get your free nhs goes, i would if i were you, if you do end up using lwc you will be in good hands and all the staff there are lovely.

whisks xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Jarjj - Hope all went well today and the procedure wasn't as bad as you thought and you got a good crop of eggs  

Whisks - Good news that you are all set to go again sending you lots of   We sticking with the NHS for now but we are going to the LWC/Darlo next Thursday evening to see what they have to say.

Hi everyone else hope you are all good  

P x


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys

Just nipping in to see how Jo got on today?  Hope it all went wel sweetheart


----------



## jarjj

Evening lovely ladies

E/c went fine.  Got 18 eggs so 9 for me.  Dr Ashour asked if I minded sharing with 2 ladies as someone's tx got cancelled this morning - so I'm sharing with 2 ladies! 

Hope we all get BFP for Xmas!!       

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Fantastic news sweetheart I am so pleased it all went well for you and what a fantastic amount of eggs you got!  

How lovely of you to agree to share with two ladies as well - remember that is what happened to me in October?  Although unfortunatley there were not enough eggs to go round on those occasions.  

I am so pleased for you Joanne - will be routing for you every step of the way!!

Much love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Wow - well done Jarjj!!!!  

P x


----------



## jarjj

Thanks for all your well wishes   

Clinic just rang - out of my 9, 7 fertilised and they want to take them to blast so e/t Wed @ 12.30pm!!!

Just hope a few survive until then!     

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hiya

Jo - that's fantastic news hunnie.  What a brilliant fertilisation rate!  It's looking good for you sweetheart, I am following you closely and routing for you every step of the way            

Lots and lots of  for you my friend
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks so much Tracey

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

wow thats a great number of eggs and a great number that fertilized, i hope it all goes well for you on wednesday sending you  

love whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Whisks

Thanks



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - Hope all goes well tomorrow hon x


----------



## jarjj

Just sent message to you on other thread!!  SPOOKY!!

Am pretty nervous 'bout tomorrow.  SOooooo hope a few survive until then!     


My nana said today "oohhh has it worked or is your stomach just fat??"


Yeah Nana thanks for the compliment!!

LOL

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hey Jo
Just wondering how it went today?  Are you ok?  Did Dr A treat you good?
Hope you are alright, and I imagine you are now PUPO and have officially started the 2ww of torture!!

Love and huge luck
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Hi Tracey

Yes I'm now PUPO with 2 blasts on board.  Dr Ashour was lovely - even nurses cuddled me and Dp on way out - I started to cry.

SOOOO emotional to get to this point and so want it to work!

Joanne


xx


----------



## MissTC

Aw hunnie, I welled up when I read that post    it is sooooo emotional.  I always without fail cry at ET.  It's just so emotional!
Hey, did fantastic you made it to blast - did you get any snowbabies?

Love
tracy
xxxx


----------



## jarjj

Tracey

We have another 2 but they bit behind as well - they checking on them tomorrow and will ring us to say if they suitable for freezing.  Not sure how much it costs though?!

Just praying my embies are slow and steady......and that's what win's the race!    

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

congrats on being pupo   you get a BFP  

also i think as you egg shared it is free for a year to freeze your embies, but i would check anyway.

whisks xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Whisks

Really Really     that it works!!

Just waiting for clinic to say if 2 suitable to freeze - think I read it was free as well.



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Jarjj - Congrats on being PUPO   thats fab news, now for the dreaded 2ww, hope it goes quickly for you.

We have just come back from the open evening and we met Dr Ashour, he did a presentation and then we had a look around the clinic.  We spoke to Sarah and asked a few questions, it will be £1,500 for us to do egg share.  That is for one go at IVF with Donor sperm, meds and blood tests.  Its £85 for the initial blood test for me to see if i would be suitable for egg share.  If we have an snow babies and the IVF was unsuccessful she said it would be £1000 to do another ET.  Not sure though seen as we would still have two free goes on the NHS left if we could transfer them to an NHS Clinic and have the egg transfer for free there??

Anyway we have booked a free consultationfor 7th Dec.  Sarah reckons we would prob be good to go by March if we decided to use LWC.  We still have our appointment with Centre for Life on 4th Dec tho so hopefully we will know what we are doing by Christmas..at long last!!!  

Only hope I do as well as you when it comes to my turn getting all those eggs  

Hi Whisks, MissTC, Tweety29 and any lurkers

P


----------



## jarjj

p

I'm sure you'd do fine with tx   


Not long for your consultation then!  I could have sneekily have tested by then!!  Eehhh -  what if I even know I'm pregnant by then??!!

£1500 sounds really good price - we have pd out nearly £1400 but that includes £450 for iCSI and £225 for Blastocyst.

Let me know how both consultations go please.

Just think you could have a baby for next Xmas!!  How amazing would that be??!!!    

I'm still      for the only Xmas pressie I want - A BFP!!!   

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

can i join in this thread please.

i couldn't make the open evening that was today but have my consultation next Thursday, im new to egg share but have done all my home work.

after talking to the nurse if all goes to plan think i can start march time.

was the open evening any good what sort of things where mentioned

look forward to chatting to u all

natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Hello Natalie and welcome


I found the open evening very informative but Dr Ashour will go through it all again with you at Consultation.

The staff are all lovely.



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj

Will have to send round the   if you are tempted o do any sneaky testing  

Did you choose to go for ICSI or was that your only option, can't see your signature now i've started typing

Dr Ashour did mntion they did 5 day blasts but didn't mention it was at an extra cost,  we will have to get more info on that as i don't know much about it, were you advised to have it I'm just wary of them offering us stuff with them being a private clinic (can't help being synical and thinking they are a business at the end of the day and they want our money!!!)

Will keep you posted of our progress..a baby next Christmas would be the best Christmas present for us too.  DP was looking at all of the baby photos in the clinic reception and the number of twins there were, he's after two now   hahaha

Sounds like you've done good so far so all's looking good for a BFP for you.

Might see what tests we could get done by GP/GUM clinic if we go with Darlington to try and reduce our costs.  

Look after yourself and your little beans, are you snacking on Brazil nuts, i'm sure they help with implantation or something??!!! Have you been on the 2ww boards, i'm sure there's loads of other stuff on there that you can do, who knows if it works??

Take care
P


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

We went to the open evening tonight, if you are having your consultation for free you didn't miss anything.  Dr Ashour did a brief talk on how the ovaries work if everything is ok in a woman and causes of infertility and how IVF/ICSI works.  We then had a quick look around the clinic and we asked Sarah some questions.  We booked a consultation for 7th Dec and we were told if we went with them it would be March time before we could start, so they are consistent in what they are telling us anyway.

You have to have an initial blood test done to check whether you are suitable for egg share which is £85 and they will prob do that if you want to at your consultation.

Good luck

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

We had to have ICSI as DP has 100% antisperm antibodies.

If you have more than 5 embies they recommend taking them to 5 day blasts so they can choose best one's to put back.

I know what you mean bout being synical.  I thought the same (a little) but you have to trust in them that they know what's best and obviously they want it to work for their stats!

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

thanks for the replies - yes looking forward to getting the ball rolling and seeing what he has to say at the consultation.

As for the blasts im sure the nurse said to me that if they decide to do that you get it for half price think she said 250 pounds don't quote me.

pigloo if we both start in march we could be cycle buddies too.

joanne - yes understand too they want to make profit but there stats are also something they want to be good so hopefully will do whats best.

As for the brazil nuts im trying to think back to last time, i took everything possible and ate everything that was suppose to help i totally went the full hog i was ratteling as I was walking LOL with all the vitamins.

what are the initial blood tests im going to see gp on mon and ask if she can do any 

nat xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I'm just looking at the LWC stuff i got sent and the blood tests they have listed in their price list are

Pre-treatment - 
Anti Mullerian Hormone (female) £85.00  (I think this is the one they do to see if you are suitable for egg share)
HIV, Hep B, Hep C, Syphilis, CMV, Chromosomes, Cystic Fybrosis, HTLV 1 & 2, Rubella, Full Blood Count, Blood Group, & Chlamydia (female) £350.00
HIV, Hep B, Hep C (male) £68.00

..cycle buddies, I never even thought about that - cool 

Hi everyone elses x


----------



## jarjj

Glad Pigloo had list 'cos I totally forgot what bloods needed.

Know I went to Dr's and only tests he could do was a few - that was only going to save me £100, speak to clinic though.  They might offer bit off if you get them all done with them.

I went with clinic 'cos had battle with Gp to even do a few of them, plus was going to takes much longer for the results.

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

thanks yes it in all the info they sent    didn't think of that.
think ill ask gp but depending on how long they take to get results back may just pay clinic.

well ive now filled in all my forms ready for thurs !!!! seems like ages away we can start, but im sure it will come round quickly with xmas and everything in the middle.

once ive seen the consultant think ill start taking my vitamins and try to eat more healthy.

joanne hows it going how far in are u now - do they do bloods for results or just get u to do hpt on test day.    that its good news for you xxx

pigloo - is there any reason you picked lwc over other places xxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

I'm due to test(home pregnancy test) on the 9th but planning on doing sneaky test (1st response - test 6 days early) Thurs.

    it's a BFP!!!    



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Nat - we got all those forms in the post yesterday morning, theres a lot to fill in isn't there.    

I'm still not sure of our plan to be honest it depends what happens at our follow up appointment at Centre for Life (DP had a biopsy done in October and no sperm found) We want to go with the clinic that can get us seen the quickest. At the moment I think our plan is to go to either Gateshead NHS or to go with LWC if the wait at the Centre for Life is going to be too long (which i think it is going to be)  

If we go with Gateshead we have to get our GP to refer us and then wait for an appointment, once we get an appointment then they said they could have us seen within 18 weeks which means we would probably be looking at April to start our tx.  I think we will have to pay around £750 for sperm with Gateshead as they get it from a clinic in Harley Street, i'm so torn as to what to do, the clinic success rate for Gateshead is about the same as LWC, we just going to see what happens on Friday at our appointment at CfLand take it from there.  We have to see LWC on Mon 7th Dec for consultation but I might ring them up and say we won't know for definite by then what are plan is (I would need to speak to Gateshead and it wouldn't give me time before our apt) and see if they still want us to attend, they may put it back a week or so..its like a juggling act at the minute!!!!

Let me know how your consultation goes  

Piggy xxx


----------



## nat4353

joanne  -  ohhh your very naughty planning to test early      be careful as so many times woman get wrong results from testing too soon but I know what its like - i managed to wait till test day ( only as i didn't want to know if it was a bfn and would rather be in limbo land ) but keep us informed and still    for u xx


pigloo - see what u mean trying to juggle everything about !!!!! id had consultation at gates head they all were very lovely too but like u say wanting to start ASAP is the main thing - i hate waiting im so impatient.

there's a lot of stuff to fill in i have managed to fill some in and write a little list of questions i want to ask thought id try and be organised for a change.

well off to gp tomorrow to let her know and also to see about these tests - hope she can save me some pennies


natalie


----------



## jarjj

Natalie

Hope GP will do some of tests for you, even if like my GP it saves £100 - it's better in your pocket!!



Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hello

been to gp she has said she can do the following ones

HIV
hepatitis b and c
rubella
chlamydia

any idea how much that may save me  

also does my dp need bloods doing eg HIV hep  - should i make him an appointment with gp too 


hope every one is well today.

natxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

I rang clinic and said what tests Gp would do - they will then tell you how much you'd get off.  With what my GP would do it was going to save us £100.

I think, most of what your gp going to do can be done at GUM clinic (thats where me and DP got our's [email protected] Sunderland Royal).  Think it saves £85 with dp getting tests done.

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

well better than nothing i suppose - so will my DP need to get those done too is it just standard for men ill make appointment.

so on my consultation how much will i be expected to pay im having free consultation but they mentioned bloods and sperm count, will it matter that i don't have results from gp by then 

hows it going - how u feeling today ? up to anything exciting xxx


----------



## jarjj

At consultation it's just money for semen anaylsis and your blood test.  Think they £80 or £85 each.  Ring Sarah and double check.  I always rang before to check how much money I needed to take.

Once your 1st blood test done and you given go ahead to egg share they'll get you back for big set of bloods.  Only takes bout 4 days for 1st lot of blood tests.  If Gp doing them for free I would get in and do them now (no harm if you not paying)

Me and Dp went to Gum clinic and both got tested, then got copy of results to give to clinic - if Gp won't do Dp's tests (can't see why not though).

Big bloods take bout 3wks to come back.  You wont' need results from Gp until AMH results.  I would ring them though - see how much you saving.  I know we saved a bit - and every bit helps!!

Let me know how you get on 
 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

thanks joanne


can i ask whats the reason you are going to blasts with ur embys? is it somthing they suggest


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

If you have over 5 embyo's they recommend taking them to 5 day blast so can choose the best ones.  I had 9 eggs (after sharing), 7 fertilsed but only 4 survived to 5 day blast.  The other 2 didn't continue to grow so couldn't be frozen.



Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

right i understand oh god scary id be so worried that non would make it   last time on my full cycle i got 9 eggs 8 fertilised and had 2 grad As put back on 2dt. 

I was on menopur they use different drugs here i think so may get more eggs u did very well having nine for yourself. 
what dosage where u on  sorry 4 all the questions   


its hard as some places say best to put them back in your body asap - most natural place i suppose

and some say see which are the best after 5 days. was it u who made the final decision, i don't know what id do !!!!!


----------



## jarjj

Nat

Ask as many questions as you want.  Clinic said they would like to take them to blast so they could choose best 2.  I just went with their decision and hope they know best. Like you say it's hard decision - just   it works out!

Clinic told me today that 1 was part blast grade b didn't give me grade for other 1.  Said it was between morula and blastocyst.

I was on 262.5 gonal f while stimming.



Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

ah right see mine were grad as at 2 dpc they prob would have changed give a few more days.

so is that dosage a low, medium or high  

just phoned them they have said on thurs need to pay 185 for my blood and his sperm count.

then asked how much id save if gp could do those bloods she said it would still be cheaper if i got the package from them so think ill go with them but get dPs done by doctors


xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

yeah I'd do the same and get them done at clinic.  Not sure if my dose was low, medium or high.  They did start me off on 225 gonal f but I was responding slowly so they upped it from 1st stim scan to 262.5.

The £185 I think is £100 for 1 test and £85 for the other.  They'll probably book you in for counselling as well soon.



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Nat you've been busy by the sounds of it, bit like me and DP.  

We phoned Gateshead clinic today to see if they could find out if they could def get a donor that matched our requirements hoping that they would be able to let us know before we go to CfL on Friday.  We were thinking we might of had to cancel our appointment next Monday with LWC to give us more time to get things sorted with deciding if we go for Gateshead.  Anyway, we rang Sarah at LWC and she suggested that even though we may not know on Monday at our apt whether we def want to go with LWC we should still keep our appointment (she said we can still keep our options open and don't have to have the blood test done on that day) Too be honest i'm thinking we should just take the plunge even though its more money and go with LWC, if it doesn't work we can still go back for two goes on the NHS.  

I guess we will save on the male side with the tests as we will be using donor so DP won't need any tests done.  

Jarjj, did you find the counselling useful? I'm just trying to get my head around the egg donation bit, how did you feel about that?? I mean it is a wonderful thing to do for somebody but i keep thinking about the type of people that i would be donating to, can you have any influence on this?  I know it won't be my child but their my eggs i'm donating and also that child may want to try and contact me in 18 years time  At the moment its ameans to us having our child and keeping costs down but theres all of this other side to consider.  

Hope you are all having a nice evening

P


----------



## jarjj

P 

Counselling was very informal and informative.  Lovely lady.  Made us think about a lot of things.  

They way I look at it is I'm giving something away that would be flushed down the loo every month.  Whoever you donate to, their partner has to give sperm to make it become an embryo  and the woman has to nourish that embryo and make it become a child so in my eyes it/baby has nothing to do with me.

Yes, I'm donating my eggs and that child would genetically be part of me - but I would never think of it as mine. You have no influence over who you donate to.  I looked at is as I was giving away eggs (my gift) and receiving back the gift of IVF - which we could never afford without egg sharing.

At the minute I have eggs and why not help someone else who unfortunatly doesn't.  I agree it's not for everyone but I have a really good feeling that I've helped 2 women out with the chance to have a baby and I'm eternally grateful to my recipient for my chance to have a baby.  I sincerely hope they both get BFP!! 

Counsellor will go through everything - we have decided that we will find out in a year if there is any babies born from my donation.  Just so that IF that child is told they are from donor eggs and wanted to get in touch we would know there had been a child/children born.

Hope I haven't rabbled on too much.



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - I think on the whole it is a wonderful thing to do for a women who is desperate to be a Mother and I can understand how it feels as we are in need of donor sperm.

I think I would like to know at some point if any children have been born from my eggs, like you say if you are contacted in the future at least you will be somewhat prepared. However, then would I wonder about them much, not at all, a little.. would it be best not to know at all but then I guess you would still then wonder were any chuildren born using eggs i donated  

I think I just need to get my head around certain aspects of being a donor before we go ahead.

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

No harm in going to consultation, just to speak to Dr Ashour about options and then seeing counsellor.



Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi 

yes i feel the same and agree with both of what you say regarding it and have the thoughts of u both too - im sure its only normal.

I think I would want to find out if that person had had a bfp.

my only other concern would be that i would want my eggs to go to a traditional male and female couple as my head is still getting round the egg share idea and couldn't cope getting my head around the non- traditional family at the moment.

like you say pigloo if you can start asap with lwc that's great but if its a bfn you still have 2 free goes on nhs

nat xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

I have been reading on another website that if you come across as not being able to get your head around things such as being on the donor register/not being able to deal with egg recipent getting a BFP if you got a BFN then some clinics bring you back for further counsellling and postpone tx until they think you're ready?  If thats the case, do you just say what they want to hear to get started or not??  

P x


----------



## nat4353

yes i suppose, but i think if you are going to go ahead you have to look to the +s and focus on them

I mean i understand that the child is not mine and all that i just want the eggs to be given to a person who will give the child a good life witch im almost certain should happen any woman who goes through all this surely must love the child.

just dont want a child turning up at my door in 18years saying they have had a horrendous life but im sure everyone who gives there eggs away must have these thoughts were only human and it shows we care about things not that we cant handle the situation.

and i dont think anyone can say how they would feel in 18 years time, if that child did ever come looking.

when reading on the board of egg recipients it seems most woman will tell the child as they do not want to lie to there child and also fear that it may come out later on eg - from a grandparent, auntie or something.

for me egg share before having Ellie wouldn't have been an option I felt i would always do it once i had a child - i dont think i could have handled it if i had a bfn and the other lady got a BFP but everyone is different and can handle different things xx


----------



## jarjj

Well ladies, I have started bleeding   .  Bright red blood.  Dp was crying last night - broke my heart to see him like that.  Typical when I'd just reveived early peganancy tests yesterday!

I feel robbed that I haven't even gettin chance to test but this IVF is like a lottery. It's obviously not my time.  Hope my recipients are hanging in there     

It's hit me and DP a lot worse than I truly thought it would.  I was going along with the thought of I've help someone with the chance of having a baby, and if I get a baby that's great (tried to think this, hoping it would hurt less if it didn't work)  I was very wrong.  It hurts like hell!!   

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

oh joanne hunny im so so sorry its just not fair all the planning and emotions that are involved    so sorry for u and ur hubby it must all be so hard right now.

I bet it hurts like hell    

here to chat if u need 2 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks hun,

clinic have told me to rest and up pesseries to 3 a day (was 2 a day).  I am meant to be back at work Fri - I have already self certified myslef for 1 wk but with this bleed going to see if GP will give me sick note for another wk.



Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

yes u do that have as much time  off as possible

why do they want u to up the pesseris


----------



## jarjj

They haven't said why but I've heard alot of other girls having to do it when bled.



Joanne

x


----------



## MissTC

Just caught up with this thread

*Joanne * - honey, just the hugest hugs coming your way sweety       believe me I understand exactly the emotions you are feeling right now   I never offer false hope as I believe that it is more destructive in the long run, so please know that I am sincere when I tell you that some women have full bleed during 2ww and go on to get BFP. There is the possibility that 2 implanted and one is coming away. I know its a slim possibility but it's there all the same, and I think this is why the clinic have told you to up the pessaries. If it was going to be a definite negative they would have told you to cease all meds immediately. So basically what I am saying is try not to lose all hope yet, although I know how hard that will be for you both. I for one am going to keep everything crossed that you get a different outcome over the next few days sweetheart       

*For Nat and Pigloo * - you might be interested to know that there is new research out that which has found that a womb "environment" can and does influence some chromosones/genes, meaning it is possible that a donor recipient who becomes pregnant will influence some of the genes in the embryo, therefore it is possible that any baby born as a result will be approx half the male partner, and just one quarter of the genes from the donor.

Tracy


----------



## jarjj

Tracey,

Thanks honey, just wait and see what tomorrow brings I suppose!



Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

joanne - hope ill pray one is still there hun    

tracy - how interesting, do u have a link on any info regarding that  xx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Nat

 

joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Oh Jarjj I wasn't expecting to read that tonight, like Tracey says there is still some hope if the clinic haven't told you to stop all meds and isn't it rather early for the dreaded witch to arrive, maybe something else going on  Keep us posted hun and we are here if you need us.  Look after yourselves and take as much time as you can off work.  

Tracey - that is interesting like Nat says if you have any further links on this research could you post them for us.

p x


----------



## jarjj

Morning Ladies,

I have been very naughted and did a First Response Test this morning (where you can test 6 days early).  BFN - hoping there is time for it to change.     .

I'm still bleeding - only when I wipe.  Who know's what's going on?!

I'll test again Sat or Sun and just     AF still not arrived by then!



Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hang on in their joanne hope all turns out for the best - the not knowing must be killing you  

went for consultation as you know today all went well

had scans and bloods dp had sperm sample all tip top.

so have counselling session next week - very impressed with clinic all very nice people. small and friendly.

he gave us a 50% chance of it working but i think its just a game of luck . what will be will be   

talked through process etc and was there 2 hours.

looking to start about feb /march time.

he did say they would take them to blasts oh it scares me as 5 days is a long time to be in a dish lol but i suppose they know best.

the nurse also said at the moment that i am the only lady going through as egg share and they have a list waiting for eggs ( made me feel very sad for all those ladies who are waiting


joanne keep us informed


----------



## jarjj

Glad everything went ok.  They are all lovely.

Not good news for me.  Af here in full force!     Can't bear to tell dp tonight - he will be heartbroken!  

Dr signed me off until 14th Dec but thinking I might as well go back if it's game over.  either way I'll be ringing clinic in morning.

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

so so sorry joanne     

take as much time as you need, u and ur hubby will get there dont give up last yr on my cycle with ellie so many cycle buddies got bfns but just over a year later most of them have got their bfps although a few have fitted in a handfull of cycles 

was this your 2ed egg share do u think you will go again.

try and focus on each other       for now but dont give up


----------



## jarjj

This was our 1st ivf and 1st egg share.  Don't think it's put us off.  We would have been VERY lucky if it'd worked 1st time.



Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi
Just dashing off to work, but wanted to give you a huge hug first Jo      You are being very brave honey.  I know how hard it is to stay rational and positive when you feel heart broken.  You are doing brilliantly       IVF - a huge rollercoaster!  I just hope the next ride is the one for you sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love to all
Tracy


----------



## jarjj

Thanks Tracey,

I'm at work today - can't afford to stay off and not be paid.  Spoke to dr Ashour this morning - he said women can bleed and be pregnant (can't see it with me - proper af!) to continue taking pesseries and to still test Wed!!

Got follow up Wed @4pm

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

It's so difficult for you hun cos you are finding it hard to believe that it could change around with the bleed, but like Dr A said, this can and does happen!  All you can do really is carry on with meds and sit tight              I am        for you sweety I really am xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Tracey,

You're so nice!    What will be ......will be.  Think Dp took it harder than me!

Have you got dates for next tx ?



Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hi Jo

How you feeling today?      

I had scan Thurs and lining good.  My lady had he scan yest and all looking good apparently. EC booked for Monday.  Baz and I going to hosp at 11am so that he can "do his thang"    We just hoping and   we get at least 6 eggs so that we get a chance to have some frosties too, as we have already spent over £22k and cannot afford anymore tx after this.  At least FET is much cheaper and if all fails this time it wont be the end of the road.  I am so dreading that end..............

Don't want to get our hopes up too much after what happened in October so taking each day as it comes, but it's hard not to, if you know what I mean?  I think if we get some embies we will either have 3DT on Thurs or 5 DT on Saturday.  I am not sure about blasts though cos I am frightened they won't make it.  This happened to us in July last year.  We defrosted our 3 frosties and were advised ot take them to blast, but they perished.

Anyhooooooooooo that's enough about me, last thing you need is me warbling on when you are going through so much worry and anxiety!!

Sending you lots and lots of hugs, and positive thoughts honey
Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nat4353

hi joanne - oww hunny fingers crossed must be awful to have to face work but at the same time has it took ur mind off it a little when there, roll on wed and either way u can move on from it hopefully for the better though i have everything crossed     

tracy - hope this tx works out its definitely your turn you have been through a lot of tx and spent so much fingers crossed    xx

natalie xx


----------



## jarjj

Tracey


Wow - e/c mon!!  Please keep in touch and let me know how it goes     .  I'm looking foward to Wed to find out if Dr Ashour plans on doing anything different next time and just want to know when we can stat again!  

I REALLY hope that by Xmas Day you celebrating a BFP - I'm with you EVERY step of the way    

Natalie - When did Dr Ashour say you could probably start tx?  

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Ladies

Jarjj - i'm keeping everything crossed for you and your hubby  

Nat - Glad to hear your consultation went well - we have ours tomorrow.  What bloods did you have done?

Tracey - hope you get lots of eggs tomorrow 

Sorry its just a quick post, i'm off Christmas shopping with DP and i'm sitting here with wet hair at the moment so best hury up!

Speak later

P x


----------



## jarjj

Morning P

Will you let us know how consultations goes tomorrow?



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - I will def let you know how it goes tomorrow.  I'm going to have a busy day, I have to go to Centre for Life in the morning to have some swabs done, they are going to check my tubes are clear but said they need to do swabs first to make sure no infection there.  I wasn't going to bother having it done but its free so why not!  Sarah at Darlington asked me to send any results over to them.  Then tomorrow afternoon we are off to Darlington.  We are still on the donor list at Centre for Life, so if it doesn't work out at Darlington  ( it does) then i'll have saved some time having these tests done.

Forgot to say, I saw a fortune teller on Thursday night - he said that my partner had a low sperm count and that we would probably need tratment to have children (I was rather stunned!!)  He did say that there would be a pregnancy at the end of next year ..with two babies    Hope he's right, but would be good if it worked first ime at Darlington!!

Anyway, how you bearing up hun? 


P x


----------



## nat4353

pigloo

i had all bloods done the one for your ovarian reserve and all the egg donation ones they asked if i wanted them done too so thought may as well. dp has his swimmers tested. and my urine for chlamydia.

think it came to about £435 for my tests and £100 for dp but think you dont have to get all them done at the first meet.

its completely different to cfl the counselor woman was going to lend DP her sat nav as he use to live in darlington and wanted to see the house on the way back - when he said it was ok she printed it off on google for him all very nice and friendly. Not that its not friendly at cfl but it definitely has more of a personal touch


we were there 2 hours in total, the instructions we had were not the best on the directions, he said we are looking to start feb/march

good about the the psycic - had you mentioned babies and fertillity


jo - hows things xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Thanks for both asking 'bout me.  We could all be cycle buddies next yr!  

Hope we all have fat tums and babies next yr!     

Loads of   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Nat - I was thinking we will just get the ovarian reserve one done at our appointment and see what comes back on that.  Just thinking if it comes back that i'm not suitable for egg share then we won't need to bother with the other bloods. I never mentioned a thing about our fertility issues to the tarot card reader!!!

How was your counselling session? When will you get your blood result back/whas the next step?

Jarjj - yup we could all be cycle buddies that would be good   but its not over for you offically until Wednesday  

P x


----------



## whisks

joanne 

so sorry to read about your bad news but as the others have said its not over yet   i   you get a positive result on wednesday, take it easy, i am thinking of you x

nat 

i egg shared back in july and i understand how you feel about not knowing how the child would be brought up (from your donation) but as i see it anyone going through fertility treatment must really really want a child so bad that they will love and cherish the child, also i am in a same sex relationship and will be using donor sperm and i feel my partner and i will be very good parents. i think what is important is that a child has good, loving and supportive parents or a parent. hope this helps x

hi to everyone else i hope you are all well

whisks xx


----------



## nat4353

hi all

hi whisks - I think that its all so much to take in at once understanding egg share and then other issues that you dont really know about, but like you said the main thing is that the child is loved and given a good life which im sure we would all give - I suppose i dont want to feel any responsibility or guilt of things in the future. but think i have my head round the whole concept now xx

pigaloo - yes i did think this after i had paid LOL but i suppose  last year i had it tested and all was ok just now pray it is or thats a load of money wasted the egg donation tests take up to 8 weeks and with xmas in the way may hold things up.

we have our counselling session next week xxxxxxx

night for now all xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat

big set of tests took 6 wks for me - felt like 6 months!! lol  Like you say may take longer 'cos of |Xmas

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls

What a day went to a meeting at work this morning at Peterlee for 9:30 left at 10:30 to go to Centre for Life appointment at 11:30.  Had swabs done in prep for HSG test which they said they will send me for at the RVI.  This is mainly in prep for DIUI at CfL when we finally get a donor match but..hopefully we won't need it as we are going to do the egg share at Darlington ..hooray we are finally getting somewhere!!!  

Saw Dr Ashour and he did my scan, which i was so pleased with, i was just at the right time in my cycle to see an egg about to be released and i saw all of the other little follies or are they eggs, i don't know??  Anway it explains the pain in my right ovary!!!  Can't believe how amazed i was to see that so god knows what i'd be like to see a baby in there  

Dr Ashour explained everything to us and said he would advise taking embryos to blast which would cost the extra £250 as you already know.  He said he thought i would be a good responder too given what he saw.  We filled in the forms for us to get the donor sperm and for me to be an egg donor and I did my AMH blood test which we hope to get back at the end of next week and then we go back for the big blood test.  I hope they do better at getting blood out of me then, I had two nurses have a go today so hope i'm not bruised tomorrow, but who cares i'm really happy now and looking forward to getting started next year!!!  

P x


----------



## jarjj

p,

Glad everything went ok.  well great news - 2 ladies from LWC(1 an egg sharer, 1 a recipient - not together) both got BFP's today!  Just gives me faith that it can and WILL work.  The egg sharer was her 1st attempt!

Poor DP still thinks we have a chance then 'cos I know if 2 people's whose worked.  He want's to believe it can - but I know a period means BFN ( plus I tested on sat but not going to tell him).  He still upset from when I started spotting last wk!  

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

what a busy day pigloo all looks good though so roll on next year xxxx did he say when u could start? ive been reading up on going to blasts but am going to ask him to explain why he feels it is better. Will u have 1 or 2 embys put back. ill prob have 2 but i know how hard my old cycle buddies have found twins and twin pregnancies but the best outcome would be to have one healthy baby.

jo - heres hoping u do get a bfp but if not when do u think u would go again any ideas, do the clinic tell u about ur recipient or do u have to apply to the hfea? would you want to find out


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

We (as donor's) can write to HFEA after a yr to find out if any babies were born from our donations.  I know some clinics will tell ladies if their recipents get BFP but our's don't.


I will start as soon as they let me - maybe 'bout same time as you and P.  Hopefully Dr Ashour can give me rough month on wed!

Joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Forgot to say we will DEFINITLY be finding out if there was a baby/babies born from my donation.  

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - thats fab news isn't it it gives us all hope, and you are right it WILL work.    You seem like you are determined which is all you need to be, sounds like you have enough strength for the both of you at the moment, i'm sure you're DP will pick himself up ready for round 2 and he'll be there for you.  I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you though xx  I think, I will find out if my recipient has been successful too.

Nat - Do you know, we didn't ask about when we could start   he just said the wait is not long at all, Sarah told us at the open evening it would prob be March time, similar to what you have been told I guess.  I'm not sure on the blast thing he just said that it meant they would be selecting the two best embryos to put back, however he said that if at day three there were none looking goodenough to take to blasts then they would put them back on day three.  I'm a bit worried about the twin thing, i mean it would be nice to have twins but i think i'd cope better physically and financially with just one.  Saying that i'd rather have twins than none at all.  Dr Ashour told us their twin pregnancy rate is 30% and they have to get it down. I think i'd be scared to just go for one in case it didn't work..its so hard to decide    xx

P


----------



## MissTC

Morning guys

Just nippin in really to see how Jo gets on today - honey it's your OTD today isn't it?  I know things aren't looking the best for you, but I am still sat here      that perhaps you got a different result this morning      

Also, just to let you know hun that we got 13 eggs and out of those 9 embies as of yesterday.  Will find out on Thursday whether we will have a 3 day transfer on Thurs or a blast transfer on Saturday.  We are just praying our little embies survive   

Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jo - Keeping my fingers crossed for you to get a BFP today.  

Tracey - Wow nine little embies yay, are you wanting to go to blasts?  Hope everything goes well  

P x


----------



## jarjj

tracey - 9 embies!  Excellant news.  REALLY hope you celebrating Xmas with BFP!       

Well otd is today and as expected it's BFN - obviously we abit   but onward and upward!      See what Dr Ashour says at follow up this afternoon.

Tonnes of  

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

tracy well done xxx  

joanne    so sorry good that your staying strong

ive had some bad news today the test that they did to check my eggs ( can some one tell me what the name is )) has come back at eight     for egg share should be 15 apparently this test is better than the day 2 bloods !!!!

but am going to get day 2 bloods done when i come on i think it will be soon

my day 2 bloods at cfl have been fine in the past - anyone know what it should d2 bloods

feel a bit upset as dont know where this leaves me now 

i got 9 eggs 8 embies last time on very low menepour - prob not the best amount for egg share 

so disappointed      nat


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Have clinic said you can't egg share then?  I think it's called AMH test.  Mine was 16.2 I think.  Think nurse said it has to be at least 12 to egg share.

Follow up went well - Dr said everything went well with tx and it was just one of those things - no particular reason why it didn't work so I can share again.  they have given me The Pill to start on 2nd day of Jan period and e/c is expected w/c  22nd Feb!  WOW!!  'Cos we had big bloods done it'll only cost us 'bout £800 which is good news as Dp has no job as of Xmas Eve!  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Jarjj - wow no hanging around for you then, thats great news that you can get started again soon.

Nat - I thing the D2 bloods that you are referring to are the FSH test, I had this done at CfL on day 3 and mine was 5.7.  I believe anything below 11 is considered good.  NOt sure about the AMH levels though, i think you will have to google that.  Can you do egg share then?

Me - We had a call today (that I missed   so an answer message left) to say they have a possible match for us and to ring tomorrow, I'm asuming this is sperm donor match..hooray, I hope its a good one.

P x


----------



## jarjj

Excellant news P - let us know what clinic says please.



joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks joanne  

Just a thought, Nat what did Dr Ashour say when he did your internal scan, did he think everything looked ok? I have read that the number of follies seen on a scan can be an indicator of the AMH results.. not sure if thats true and I'm trying to think how many i saw on my scan now, it was prob 8 or 9 so i wonder if that will correlate with my AMH results if what i've read is true

Jarjj - did you notice any correlation between the two?

Tracey - let us know how it goes tomorrow hun  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

I only had 1 scan before tx - but to be honest didn't take any notice 'cos didn't know what was looking for.



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - i wouldn't normally have been paying that much attention but Dr Ashour was pointing my eggs/follies out and they were very clear and can still picture them in my head now, however we may have been at different stages in our cycle so that may have had an affect on things, i was about to ovulate at the time.    Also, i have read so many conflicting things about the AMH test that I don't know how accurate it is anyway?

P x


----------



## nat4353

fantastic news pigloo about the match

jo glad the follow up went well    


well i rang him back after the initial shock, and he said my age is great my ovaries are great and they will get the fhs from me next week and it needs to be below below 8 on day 2 but they will look at the big picture

im going to phone cfl tomorrow to find out what mine was last year on day 3 - anyone know the difference between day 2 and 3 so i can try and work it out - owww what a bloody kick in the bum this has been , just didn't expect to hit a hurdle this early on - just pray that the day 2 bloods are good and that he excepts us    

what exactly is the diffrence betwwn AMH and FHS i mean should i expect the fhs not to be right too do they messure the same thing so surley that will be too high


----------



## nat4353

just read some notes from cfl 

and on it it says number of folicles aspirated 13 anyone know what this means


----------



## nat4353

just looked think it means how many follicles they took eggs from - i need to stop pondering and just have bloods done what will be will be xxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - aw you poor thing its awful all this worry isn't it, but by the sounds of it you got 13 follies aspirated. Aspirated means to take out/remove so 13 follies removed?  I have read that FSH needs to be below 11 and if it is too high then it means you will need to take more of the drugs they give you for IVF to stimulate you to produce eggs.  

The AMH test is the number of eggs you have in your reserve 'tank' apparently the AMH level you get is constant throughout the month but the FSH test fluctuates.  The FSH test will not necessarily be high you can have a good FSH test and low AMH.  The day two test is really the same as day three as long as you do the FSH test between day two and day five it is ok, may be slight change in levels but if he asked you to do it on day two then do it on day two.  Day three is in the middle so prob why some people do it then.  

Hope this helps ( well this is my interpretation of what I have read/picked up along the way)

Don't worry, i'm sure you'll be good to go, especially if you got 13 folllies last time, i'm sure i read you need to get at least 8 for egg share ? Also if Dr Ashour seems confident then try not to panic..easier said than done i know.  God, i haven't had my results back yet   they are ok especially since they have found a potential donor match for us, that would be a kick in the teeth.  I'm 32 as well so keeping everything crossed  

P  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P and Nat,

i'm sorry I know nothing about FSH - you girls know alot more than me!  

Am sure everything will wok out with these tests and next Xmas we'll all have a little baby in our arms!    Can't wait!    




Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Bloody hell, I thought it was too good to be true, they found us a donor with brown eyes, we put on our form we need blue eyes (me and DP have blue eyes)  anyway shes gone back to sort it out and see if they can get a match.

Px


----------



## jarjj

P,

Sorry to hear that.  Did they say how long it takes normally to find a match.  I know that LWC has one of Largest Sperm Banks



joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

sorry pigloo what a let down hope they find another doner asap xxxx

i phoned cfl for last years FHS - ive got to request it in writing ahhhhh so have done that today they may get back quick but i doubt it.

Well have stocked up on wheatgrass YAK, MY fhs will be 8 or below    dont think a week of it can do miracles though but its worth a try. 

i think my FHS was 6 0r 9 last time owwww wish i could remember --- but it can change every few months anyway. 

i hate waiting and just need to know either way if they will accept me.

if not will have to wait a while and fund a full cycle   

anyway bet your all sick of me going on lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

What's the wheatgrass for?

Not sick of you going on!  We all need to let off steam and thank god we got this place and each other!  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

wheatgrass is a one of the superfoods it contains lots and lots of vitamins, really good for you anyway but apparently can reduce FHS but i think its more over long period of time. 

i had it last cycle and many woman think its great and help with ivf  

go on the alternative therapies theres lots of info on all the vitamins and minerals another one i swear by is l - arginine it seems obviously not everyone but out of 5 girls who had it all 5 got a bfp ive stated taking already now - oh and co q 10 for egg quality lol the list is never ending xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

I'm going to check them out now.  I want to do everything possibe next tx.  Including loosing AT LEAST a stone!  



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Nat - don't worry about letting of steam, we all need to do it and after all thats what Ferrtility friends is for.  I might check out those alternative therapy sites, I read so many things about what to take and I forget now what potion is for what!!!  I have heard that wheatgrass is awful, apparently its good for loads of other things as well as fertility.

Funny that you have to write in for the FSH results, they told me mine over the phone when I rang.  Maybe you could pop in and pick them up, I guess you spoke to someone who is prob following the rules and they want to check you are who you say you are 

Me - Well, we are just going to have to wait now until they come up with another possible match I don't think it will be long, bloody hell they have 300 donors to choose from, all we want is a tallish guy, at least 5ft 9 with blue eyes, surely they have somebody matching that description   

To be honest I don't rate this Laura girl at the clinic from our first encounters she is the donor co-ordinator and I don't know if you have had any dealings with her but jeesus its impossible to catch her!!

I must have rang 5 times in 2 hours before i got her and it was just going to answer phone.  When I finally spoke to her she asked if I had a pen and paper to write the donor's characteristics down she started of with he was white, brown hair and then she said brown eyes, at that point I sighed and she said 'oh is that no good' I said 'no we asked for blue eyes, we both have blue eyes and thats what it says on our donor request form that we filled in.'  So, off she went to check and then said aw yes, i'll get back to the clinic in London.  I mean did she not give them the correct info in the first place or was it the London clinic that overlooked this?  She then proceeded to try and get us to change our donor's height requirements from 6ft (which is my partners height) to at least 5ft 7.  I relentlessly agreed and then Craig had to phone her back as he didn't want to change it but he would go with 5ft 9 at a push so again he had to ring several times to get an answer, in the end he had to ring Sarah (who somehow always manages to answer your calls) and she had to transfer him to Laura, who surprisingly was available  Anyway, we finally managed to change the request to 5ft 9, Laura did say there were a lot of donors who were 5ft 7, so maybe she was trying to help us out but thats not what we would like, unless there is absolutely no one out of 300 people that comes near our requirements! Anyway, watch this space...

Sorry for the rant (see Nat i'm getting you back  )

Jarjj - sending you loads of   to reach your target weight, a stone doesn't sound much but its those little pounds that are the hardest to shift, but you can do it if you set your mind to it, I know its not the best time of year to diet.  

Off for tea now at my Mams..wonder whats on the menu  

P


----------



## jarjj

P,

I know when I've rang clinic it's sometimes REALLY hard even to speak to nurses.  They are very busy but they do get back to me.  Like you say, Sarah is best and at least she can pass message on that you rang or need to be called back.



joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

oh what a stress for you, 5ft 7 is short for a guy specially if your husband is 6ft if your paying for this sperm get what u want, its important you feel happy with everything. u don't want to be having anything playing on your mind xx

me  and dp are both 5ft 10 so i suppose most people are short to me lol     

im going to ring cfl again tomorrow - how long ago did u phone who did u talk to i just talked to the receptionist at 8.30 in the morning. maybe i was talking to the cleaner        lol


----------



## jarjj

I'm only 5ft 1 and my DP is 6ft 4!!  Little and lArge! lol!! 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - I spoke to a nurse, the receptionist put me through.

Jarjj - I'm 5ft 7 and Craig is 6ft.

Def not settling for the first one they come up with if they no good.

I'm at work at the mo, scoffing a sarni  

P


----------



## jarjj

P,

I'd love a sarnie!  I've gone back on the Lipotrim shakes.  Jackie, the nurse said weight can have affect on IVf (i've put on a stone in 6 months) so am trying to be good 'cos so want next attempt to work!

Work's Xmas party tonight so being good during day but gonna have good few drinks tonight and bit food! lol

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Jarjj - Where you off to tonight?  Have a good time, a little of what you fancy does you good sometimes and hey its Christmas  .  I'm sure you'll get your BFP next year, fingers crossed we all do  

Nat - any joy with CfL re getting the FSH results?

Well, I have just had a call from Dr Ashour to say my AMH blood test has come back fine so he wants me to go in and have the big bloods done.  I have made an appointment for next Wednesday at 3pm.  Do they take a lot more blood off you for those ones?

Got to make an appointment to see the counsellor but shes only in on a Thursday so guna be the new year before we can see her.

P


----------



## jarjj

P

next lot of bloods is loads - think it's 6 vials.  I'm such a wuss and HATE needles.  Great news you onto next stage!

Our Xmas Party @ farringfon Club in Sunderland.  Cheap night for me!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Oh flippidyflop   they had a nightmare getting the blood out of me on Monday, think I've discovered the secret though, my veins are better in my left arm  

Have a good night hun, I have a date with the T.V and the iron I think..believe me I hate ironing and ususally store it up for about 2 weeks.  I usually go to a friends for a few glasses of vino on a Friday but I'm trying to be good and save myself until Christmas, need the money as well for these blood tests.  I haven't even bothered going to GP, it may be cheaper but I just want to get them done and out of the way.

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - Can you tell me what the process is once they find an egg recipient, Dr Ashour said I need to go on the pill to time my cycle with the egg recipients cycle but thats it. How long do you go on that for and then when do you start with Stimms/DR - which comes first etc?

Have a good night.

P x


----------



## nat4353

pigloo - thats fab news hun glad that came back fine what level where u 

rang cfl again  and said i knew someone who had been given them over phone, they said they do tell current patients over phone but as mine was from 2008 patient confidentiality and stuff - i suppose makes sense.

the bloods didn't bother me too much cant remember how much they took i was prob too busy gassing - we were suppose to have counseling session monday ive cancelled it for now as no point till i know whats going on - maybe you could get that pigloo.

how much do u think day2 bloods will cost just feel ive spent a lot of money and at no point did anyone mention that my ahm may come back too low - now feel that maybe they should have mentioned this as i just went along with everything not thinking just assumed all would be ok i suppose they did too.

oh just so hope we can start and my fhs is tip top ,  just got a feeling that its not going to be 

nat


----------



## jarjj

P,

When you get these next bloods took they'll prob send you home with a box or 2 of the Pill.  I already got mine to start on next period.  They tell you how long to be on the pill for (mine was 'bout 32 days) then you have scan then go onto d/reg for 'bout a wk 
then another scan then if everything shut down onto stims for bout a wk or just over.  I'ts not very long at all!  Seems ages when you waiting to start pill and then your period to come after you finish pill - but once you start injections it's all systms go.

Nurses will send you out tx plan with all dates.  It's sooo exciting once you know when you can expect e/c! 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

yes pigloo it is very exciting knowing your dates and things will all start sinking in 4 u soon xx

how r u today joanne xx


----------



## jarjj

I'm ok thanks. Going out with my sister soon.  She got trials for her hair and make up for wedding next wk.

How's you?  Sorry I don't know anything 'bout these day 2 bloods or fsh levels

joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

oh fab hope u have fun and a great time on the day.

we foster a little boy too so im off to a Christmas party at 11 should be fun.

dont worry about my blood tests im just over obsessing - its just the waiting around.

were getting married next year in Cyprus cant wait xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Jarjj - I'm getting bloods done next Wednesday so if they send me home with the pill when do you think I will be starting them, we have to have counselling in the new year (Nat they told me the counsellor only worked Thursdays).  Also how often do you have to go for scans, just thinking of time off work?  I've never asked these questions before, never got this far..eekk!!

Nat - Oh so thats why they won't give you results on the phone, will they give you them in person if you take i.d.?  it may speed things up?  I made a point of asking what levels my AMH were just so I could let you know but DR Ashour seemed a bit hesitant to give me them on the phone and just said they were 'normal'  I will do some fishing next Wednesday though.

I've just looked at the price list for Darlington and its £45 for a single blood test.  If I were you I'd go to Drs as i believe its a pretty standard test i'm sure you could get it done for less than that, if you want to save money?  Nat, pleas son't think your FSH won't be ok, like I said before your FSH can be fine even if you have not got the best level of AMH.  FSH is the hormone that tells you to ovulate and AMH is the level that tells you how many eggs you have so two seperate things which is why Dr Ashour is wanting to look at the whole picture as he says.

I was quite cross actually when we were speaking to Dr Ashour as he said that if our AMH blood test came back too low we may not be suitable for egg share and then in the next breath he said if we wanted to have the big bloods done we could of had them done the same day to save money?  It was only when I said we would wait to see what the AMH was first as it could be a waste of money if there was a problem that he agreed it was sensible.  He would have let us go ahead with having all the bloods done knowing fine well we may have been wasting our money!!!  

Oh, me and DP are getting married  (2nd July 2011) at Whitworth hall in Durham, but too be honest we are not sure whether we will have to postpone it if we end up with me being pregnant  , we need to look at finances and speak to the hotel to see how much notice they would need as we have paid a £500 deposit.  How are your wedding plans coming along?

Hope you are both having a nice weekend.

Piggy X


----------



## MissTC

Hi guys

Just nipping in to let you know that I had blast transfer this morning and got 2 blasts on board.  The embryologist said that one is AA quality which is the top quality you can get for this stage, and the other just a little behind it, an early blast.  Will find out on Mon if we have any frosties.

Pigloo - Dr A can be a bit blase I think sometimes.  I don't think he means it, it just seems to be his way.  This will be our 4th tx with the clinic and I am used to him by now, but I also get annoyed with him!  I would advise you to go to GP for all bloods.  My GP did ours for us free of charge, and then my GP also prescribed all our drugs for us, saving us £300.  If you have an understanding GP then I would definitely have a chat with him/her.

Sorry for not doing any detailed replies to your posts about recipients/counselling and stuff girls, as a recipient of DE I see things a little differently and I don't want to interfere, if you see what I mean?  I am reading though, and willing you all good things    

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Pigloo

Wow, Tracey - thats fab news hun, congrats on being PUPO, and i'm   they stick.  

I haven't actually explored getting the bloods done with my GP and just booked the appointment with the clinic for next wednesday.  However, I might give the GP a call on monday and see if they can do the bloods, I know the Chromosome test and some of the other specialist ones that the Egg donor has to have done are sometimes only available at Newcastle which will be a faff but its worth finding out to save some money.    

As an Egg donor we get a free medication package.

P x


----------



## jarjj

Tracey,

I'm sooo pleased for you hun AA blast.  When's your otd?  Really hope you get BFP - you so deserve it!   

Nat - How old is boy you foster? I lived in Cyprus yrs ago when I was married.  We lived in Dehkelia near Larnaca.  Where you getting married?

P - Another 1 getting married!  I'll have to speak to dp 'bout this LOL!!  Only joking.    When you have blood test they'll tell you roughly when to expect tx.  As for time off work it's normally 1 before start down reg then 1 at end of that and maybe 3 or 4 when stimming - just depends how you going with tx.  I needed a few more 'cos was reacting slowly to drugs.

TRACEY - I'M KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU AND     YOU GET BFP.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

tracy thats fab xxxx

pigloo - our gp would only do a few tests so it actually worked out cheaper to pay and get the package from darlington. well thats if they accept me. but its worth a try . gp did dp and gum clinic also do them for free.
yes I feel that they should not have done another tests on me untill the AHM came back - they are more clued up on things than i am and i did just do what they suggested.

jo - our foster boy is 11 he has a learning disability so functions younger hes been with us 3 years but we have him long term now .
were getting married in protaras at the sunrise beach hotel.


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

You'll have an amazing wedding - as will P.  

Got last bits from Metro Centre today for sis wedding - only need jewellry now - dp taking me to Leeds for the day on Wed so might get something then.  Dp and DS went to Chopwell woods for Xmas Tree today.  Decent one's were £50!!  So we went to local farm near Asda, Boldon and got similar one for £26!! 

 to all

Joanne


xx


----------



## nat4353

thanks jo im looking forward to it cant wait - we went to a ibiza this sep and had 2 weeks of rain so hope to god its sunny over there.


----------



## MissTC

Pigloo said:


> Wow, Tracey - thats fab news hun, congrats on being PUPO, and i'm  they stick.





jarjj said:


> TRACEY - I'M KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU AND    YOU GET BFP.





nat4353 said:


> tracy thats fab xxxx


Thanks guys


----------



## Pigloo

Was going to ring GP this morning, well actually I and did couldn't get thorugh so just decided to pot with it I'll just pay the money and have the bloods done at the clinic.  Prob be a palava getting them done at GP and getting results to the clinic.  I don't want any hold ups!!

Would have been nice to save £350 but never mind.

Nat, the weather in Cyprus always seems to be good even in October so I'm sure you'll be fine.

Jarjj - Where is your sis getting married?  

I'm on count down to Christmas now, looking forward to a few days off work.

Tracey - hope you are taking it easy  

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Guys

Can anyone tell me how to upload a ticker from Bumps and Beyond.  I can get as far as creating the ticker but just don't know how to get it onto my profile??

Thanks

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Sister getting married @ The Quayside Exchange in Sunderland.

I felt same 'bout price on bloods but clinic prob much quicker than Gp's

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - So it will be a festive wedding, how nice.

Just popped back on to say that I had a phone call from one of the nurses at LWC just checking that I was going to arrange a counselling session as she noticed I was going in for bloods but no counselling session was booked.  I explained I was going to book it on Wednesday as advised by Sarah.

Nat - while I was on I queried my AMH levels and she said that mine was 15.5 and that anything over 12 was fine for egg share.  Thats not to say that they still won't accept you as they are obviously interested in your FSH.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Oh forgot to say, the nurse who I have just spoken to asked if Feb was ok for me to start Tx she said I still need to be matched with an egg donor but she would have no problem there.  Obviously we need our Donor Sperm and I'm not rushing tx until we have a donor we are happy meets our criteria.

P x


----------



## nat4353

great pigloo sounds like your well on your way fantastic

12 they said to me egg share had to be over 15 !!!!!! oh well hope it is 12 as then 8 is that little closer !!!!!

well ive had 2 hours sleep !!!! ellie being a little bugger     i must be mad to want more but its all fun even though i didn't think so last night - shes been ill and only just getting better been to the soft play with friends ( for ellie not me ) LOL


christmas tree is now up and i think ill be getting a very early night well thats the plan    

joanne tracy hope you are all ok

recived a letter taody from lwc saying what they had done and about egg share think im suppose to give one to gp too


----------



## Pigloo

Nat - yeah nurse said over 12  Wonder why they have told us 2 different things?  

We got a letter on Saturday morning to take to GP if we wanted to let them know what is happening, however i am not going to take it to them, don't see why they should know our business its far too sensitive for busy body receptionists to be reading esp since we are using donor sperm. 

P x


----------



## nat4353

yes i agree you never know who looks at what and all it takes is for some one to tell a friend then all your buisness is around the town !!!! ill prob just keep them both as have mentioned to gp that im hoping to do another ivf soon.

xxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Just had a call from from LWC, got all excited as they said they had another potential match for me and they had brown eyes..again!!  Apparently the clinic in london have overlooked this, argghh!!!

Third time lucky

P x


----------



## nat4353

oh no not again    is it blue eyes, dark hair and tall u need even i can remember why cant they lol    
yes 3rd time lucky xx


----------



## Pigloo

I know - how hard can it be    She said it was the clinic in London that had messed it up but why did she even phone me knowing it was wrong (well if she had checked)

I'm not moving until i get a match we are happy with so thats that!

P x


----------



## jarjj

P

Gotta be 3rd time lucky!     



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - going for the big blood test today and i'm going to mention somthing to Sarah about how we are feeling about the donor sperm situation.  I woke up at 6:30am this morning and I couldn't top thinking about it and then I was just getting mad.  

I was led to believe that we would get a few choices and then we would pick from them, which is preferable as at the minute it just feels lik a poorly ran lucky dip!!  To be honest I think I may end up in   if I don't keep it together when I get there!

Piggy x


----------



## jarjj

P honey,

Speak to Sarah or nurses, they VERY understanding.  I think it's always better to speak to someone in person aswell.  Let me know what they say and how disheartnening it's been when you getting your hopes up for a match for them to have wrong details.

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj - I will let you know what they say, our appointment is not until 3pm.  

Thanks hunny  

P x


----------



## jarjj

Ok P,

Hope they sort something out, let me know,


take care,



Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

yes hope they sort it out for you p     im sure u will feel better once u have seen them and talked it through. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Hope everything went ok this afternoon P,

 

joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj - Had bloods done today, they said it will be approx 6 weeks but we are priority to start in Feb as we are doing egg share and they have lots of women desperately waiting for a match.

On the Donor sperm front they only have one guy that comes anywhere near our requirements.  He Has brown hair, blue eyes, medium build, white..but he is 5ft 7in.  This is the bit we got hung up on as DP is 6ft, they said they will have nothing before Feb that matches our requirements (they know this as all donor samples have to be quarantined for 6months so def nothing going to be through before then)

Got to ring back either tomorrow or after xmas with our decsion.  The other option is to look to another clinic which will transport to LWC but this may cost more

Got some thinking to do, one minute we think lets just go for it and the next we are not sure as we haven't had much of a choice.  Height won't really be an issue to DP if its a girl, and also who knows how tall they will be

What do you think?

P x


----------



## Pigloo

Thanks for the good wishes Nat  

P x


----------



## MissTC

Hey guys

*Pigloo* hun just read your post about the match not being an exact match of your DP. I know it's not quite the same, but as you know I am a DE recipient and the girl I accepted as my match did not even have the same colour eyes as me! She was also a lot taller than I am and a different build. However we do have the same hair colour. You see, the way I see it is even if I had some eggs and DP and I had a baby naturally, it is only really a 50/50 chance that the child would look like me anyway? My DP has very dark hair and dark eyes and a dark complexion so we would guess his genes would be stronger anyway. Also, if you look around you at the people you know you will realise that you know short couples with tall siblings, tall couples with short siblings, dark haired couples with blond children, etc etc. You will also know couples with children who look nothing like their parents, but in fact look a lot like their cousins?

I hope my post doesn't offend, I guess what I am trying to say is, even if you match identical to DP, the baby may not have those features anyway?? If that makes sense? Although I fully understand the reasons for wanting an exact match. I guess it comes down to personal preference 

Much love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Tracey

I have been reading on the internet about height and genetics etc and you're right its a bit of a lottery.  I do actually know people who are much shorter or taller than their parents etc  I guess I was just building my hopes up that we would have a few to choose from as we thought they had a large bank (they told us they had 300 + donors) I think we just need to be sure of our decsion.

Your response is very much appreciated.  

How are you feeling?

P x


----------



## MissTC

Pigloo said:


> I guess I was just building my hopes up that we would have a few to choose from as we thought they had a large bank (they told us they had 300 + donors) I think we just need to be sure of our decsion.


  I know hun it's awful eh? You would think out of more than 300 donors that one would come near! You are so right though that you both need to be sure of your decision and it's not to be rushed.

Did you get any joy out of the staff when you told them how dismayed you were with them offering you unsuitable matches all the time? Who did you speak to?

I am ok, just hanging in there! I hate this 2ww and I am convinced they have told me to test too early 

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## nat4353

p - well glad you know now either way that its this one or wait !!!! but it has to feel right for you, U need to be happy with your decision.

but like Tracy says sometimes you could have the sperm from a tall guy and still end up with a small child. but regarding height ive read in the baby chart book that has ellies weight and heights in that a child is usually between the two parents heights eg yours and the donor sperm there is some random calculation that you can do but all looks quite complicated.

At the end of the day u have got a 50% of having a girl in which you say it dose not matter too much, and all the other things match.
How does your DP feel as its important to both agree and not rush, but also the need to want to rush and hopefully have a baby soon

hope u can make a decision soon  

nat

hi everyone else xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - I'm sure we'll make a decision we are happy with soon, I just can't believe there aren't more choices from all of the donors they have Anyway, I know he ticks most of our boxes so we are prob making more of a big deal out of it than necessary but, we have to be sure.

I just want to get started so does DP.

Has your AF arrived yet?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Sorry to hear clinic can't get exact match.  I think as long as you get nearest match you can.  So exciting to think you'll be starting Feb!  

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girlies

I think we have a plan! 

As my bloods are going to take 6 weeks we are going to try importing a donor from abroad (which will prob end up being cheaper than using LWC  )  A few of the girls have used a compnay called Xytex in America and had good results so I'm going to try them and also investigating buying from The Bridge in London.  We've got to go with our gut feelings and somehow this donor didn't seem to feel right for us.  Doubt this will delay us as the clinics can both have the sperm to us within 3 days of ordering.  Spoke to LWC and told them our decision and they were fine about it.  

P (feeling much better)


----------



## nat4353

hi p 

great plan 

an old cycle buddy has just done this from America they got the exact match, plus the guys birthday was the date of there anniversary and he was a fireman xxx


----------



## MissTC

Pigloo - fab news that you have found a solution that you are both comfortable with, and one which won't delay your treatment!  Well done hun, must be a weight of your mind xxxxxxxxxx

Hugs to Jo and Nat xxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Just wanted to wish you all a VERY Merry Xmas and hopefully we all Very fat next yr with babes in our tummy's.

Expecting you to start us off Tracey     

 

joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

yes all have a fantastic christmas


----------



## Pigloo

Merry Christmas!!!

wishing you all a 'bumpy' 2010


----------



## frazermic

Hi Everyone

Have a Great christmas and New Year.

xx


----------



## MissTC

Hey lovely ladies

Just popping in to tell you our fantastic news - we got our BFP!!  I didnt dare believe it at first with such a faint line, but a clearblue digital test this morning has confirmed it - our Christmas miracle

Wishing you all the best Christmas ever!!

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Tracey,

I have been following your last posts but wanted to wait until you confirmed news with us.

I'm SOOOOOOOO pleased for you and DH   - what an amazing start and the BEST Xmas present.  Really, really happy for you hun,

Tonnes of hugs,

Keep in touch and let us know when you get date for scan.

   

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

MissTC - Congratulations on your BFP!!

Hope everyone had a lovely day yesterday.

P x


----------



## kirst01

Hiya

I am starting egg share at LWC Darlo hopefully in Feb too. Had my tests done on the 14th Feb but Dr says feb should be ok providing all tests are ok.

Hope everyone had a brill Xmas and congrats on the BPF Miss TC

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

You found us!    Let's hope all us ladies attending LWC Darlington follow Tracey and get 2010 babies!     


 

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

I did- after lots of searching!!! I am sure that all of us will be lucky in 2010- It will be a good year

xxx


----------



## MissTC

Hi *Kirsty * and welcome   

Thanks guys for all your good wishes   

*Jo * - Dr Ashour said that he didnt think we should do beta tests as they just worry people and he has booked our first scan for 14 January. Praying our little one stays with us         Did another test yesterday morning and got a strong positive so hope she is snuggling in well     

Love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Just wanted to say   and welcome to Kirsty, glad you found our little support network, sounds like February is going to be a busy month for LWC   lets hope we all get our  

Hope all you other girls are well and have survived Christmas  

Lots of luv

Pigloo x


----------



## jarjj

Tracey - Just wanted to say again how over the moon I am for you and DH.  

P - Are you starting The Pill soon??

My 8yr old son been really poorly (suspected swine flu) Temp was 39.6 this afternoon.  Dp on way to get Tamiflu.

Hope everyone well and has great New Yr - let's hope it's VERY lucky and brings us all a BFP!     

 

joanne
xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj?  

Oh i hope your little one will be ok, I have heard that the Tamiflu can make you feel sick so maybe watch out for that.  Hope she gets well soon.

No they didn't give me the pill, do i need to wait for my bloods to come back and to be matched to egg recipient first?  At what point in the month do they usually get you to start taking it..My AF arrived today?

I'm back to work tomorrow..BOO!!!  Only in until Thursday though and then off until the 6th Jan..YAY!!!

Hope you are all having a nice break and have a fab New Year, I am planning on being a good girl as of the 01.01.10 and not drinking, eating healthy etc etc so going to make the most of the weekend while i can.  

Ooh its exciting isn't it a new year and hopefully a BFP for each of us  

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

It's VERY exciting!  

I'm same as you - come 1st Jan - no alcohol and healthy eating.  Think I was given The Pill after counselling session. You won't start pill until matched so can be in sync with other ladies cycle.  They tell you to start taking the Pill on 2nd day of af.  You'll get full treatment plan in the post, plus they'll ring you aswell with dates (which is when it get's REALLY exciting).

My af due Fri but have heard where it can be later after tx but I hope not.  I need to ring clinic and tell them when af started and then hopefully they'll confirm that I'm matched and give me definite dates.

Joanne

xx


----------



## MissTC

Jo - sorry to hear about your little boy hunnie.  Hope that bloomin pig flu doesn't make him too poorly!  Thanks also for your kind words   

I wish you all big fat juicy BFP's in 2010!!!!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Jarjj - just re-read my post and meant to say hope he (your soon gets better soon)  

We have our counselling session on the 21st January so we will need to have my bloods back and have an egg recipient/sperm donor sorted for then if they want to catch my next period which i reckon to be due around 29th Jan otherwise its going to be beginning of March for us.  

I think we have things more or less sorted on the sperm donor side but we just need to ensure everything else in in place, I reckon it will be the bloods that hold us up if anything.

I have read a few posts where some ladies have had to wait a bit longer than usual for their AF after tx, but it will come eventually!  I hope you are lucky and don't have to wait, you'll be able to kick off the first of the BFPs  

Miss TC - How are you, is it finally sinking in yet?  Did you want the beta testing, is it necessary - i'm not sure of the technicalities and differences between egg donor/recipient tx?

Nat - How are you doing hun?

Hi everyone else

P x


----------



## kirst01

Morning- I am on night shifts hence this ridiculous hour!! So tired!!!! 

Joanne- where did your Dp get the tamiflu from? was it Grindon??

Cant believe how much weight I have accumilated over Xmas!!! I will need a couple of weeks just to get the Xmas weight off!!! nealy died when I went on the scales. When I filled the donor sheet in the weight I put then is about 10lbs less than what I am now!!! Hope they dont weigh me again until I start tx!!!

I am finishing work in 35 minutes..cant wait...not back until 11.45pm on the 1st, so a lovely few days off.

Everyone have a fab new year..enjoy the drinking and eating (i will cos I AM going to be good from the 1st!!).

XXXX


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

yes got Tamiflu from Grindon (that's where you work isn't it?!).

I have put on a stone since filling out donor details. (Fat chops that I am).  REALLY need to be good though - SOOOOO easy to put weight on but blooming hard to get it off.

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Kirsty - just wondered if this was your first time at LWC or if your last tx was with them?

Jarjj - i'm putting on weight too, just seems like this last year all of a sudden i have put weight on I usually stay around the same weight, It is soo hard to shift your right.  Must be middle age spread  

I'm at work today but then i'm off until the 6th, can't wait!

P


----------



## nat4353

HI GIRLS 

well what a hectic crimbo ive had so far, its been so busy seeing different people every day and late nights ill be glad when its all over.
and im back to my normal routine  

hope you all had a good one

congrats Tracy for your bfp so happy 4 u xxxxxxxxxxxx

not long now pig 


nat xxxxxxxxxxxxx hi everyone else


----------



## jarjj

Happy New Year!

Hope we all celebrating next New Yr with a baby or 2 each      

 

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Happy New Year everyone

Jarjj - I hope so.  DP woke up this morning and said 'your going to be a mother this year' I hope he's right  

The new regime has begun!

P


----------



## kirst01

Happy New Year everyone!!

This is the year for all off us!!

Fingers crossed for all the 2010 babies!!!      

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

happy new year everyone.


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Pigloo

This is my 1st time egg sharing but last go of ICSI was at LWC Darlington. Apparently I can only wgg share this once if either me or the recipient dont fall pregant as they dont let you egg share if you have 2 failed cycles??

I was going to start the health kick on Friday but with being on nights it will be started on Monday morning, which is a good thing as I caved in and have just sat and eaten a mcdonalds at work!!! I am so naughty!!

Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

Was the Mcdonald's nice??  I been meaning to be good since Fri - but was babysitting my neice so helped her finish off her chocolates then went to see Mama Mia last night @ Arena and had a pint (bloody lovely but hope it's the last I have for a yr  ) and some Minstrels.  THEN, woke up this morning and finished off Maltesers from last night.  I'm SOOOO bad    Me and Dp going to cinema this afternoon to see Sherlock Holmes so no doubt some sweeties then and MAYBE a nice ice cream.  REALLY need to start tomorrow though.  Back to work and kids back to school Tuesday so can hopefully get back into a routine and back to the dreaded GYM!  



Joanne
xx


----------



## MissTC

Happy New Year girls    

Jo - hey, doesnt matter what you ate hun, sounds like you have had a fab time   I luuurve maltesers!! They are my definite downfall!!

Kirsty - Hi hun. I am not sure about the not being allowed to egg share if two failed cycles? I havent heard that rule before, but as a recipient we probably get different information.

Nat - hi hun, hope you are ok

Pigloo  - 

Wishing you all Big Fat Sticky BFP's for 2010!!!! And  that our LO stays sticky   

Love to all
Tracy

PS - think our next appt at LWC will be for first scan on 14 Jan - anyone going in on that day


----------



## jarjj

Tracey,

I'm not in I'm afraid.  Wish I was though so I could wish you congratulations in person!

My af running LATE - wished she'd show her ugly face so I could start The Pill and get tx plan.

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi all

Back to normal tomorrow, except for me i'm not back to work until Wednesday which is good coz we are practically snowed in here.    The weather forecast is not looking good for the rest of the week either..go away snow!!!

Tracey, we are not back to the clinic until 21st Jan.

Jarjj - hope your AF arrives soon.

Kirsty/Nat - hello

Well, I've been good this weekend, no booze and not too bad with the unhealthy foods.  Still have to have a little of what you fancy now and again.  

P x


----------



## kirst01

Hi everyone

Joanne-maccy d's was lush!!! I could have happily eaten another one!! I saw Mama Mia in dec, it was fab!!! Did you enjoy it? Still no sign of AF..wish the ruddy thing would get her skates on!!! Havent even had cramp or anything!!! Got my councilling app on Thursday- its all starting again!!

Pigloo-Well done on being good- do you have a secret to share?? I do try but I find the weekends are the worst. I love my chinese, pizza, indians..I could ramble for hours about takeaways!!! I'm so hungry!!!

Tracey & Nat- Hope you are both well!!

xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

really enjoyed Mama Mia!  My af missing as well.  Bloody typical when you want her there no sign - if we didn't want it she'd be here!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Kirsty - No secret i'm just really really trying to be good but i'm not being totally good i have had a few choccy biccies today but just couldn't resist them with my cuppa this afternoon    Went to Metrocentre today and went for lunch at the pub on the way home, I was dying for chips with something but forced myself to order the chicken and bacon salad and it was supprisngly filling and tasty as well  .  I find that once you set the 'being good' ball rolling you get on a roll and you don't want to break it but once you let the naughty things creep back in it all just goes out of the window.  I must admit the weekends are the worst but I guess just doing something different like going to the cinema or doing something different to the norm helps get over that. Saying that we usually just go to visit friends and usually they have a drink (well at least I won't have a hangover from the wine ha)

Let us know how your counselling appointment goes, we have ours on the 21st (thought we'd get in before that?!)

Did you read about the lady from LWC who gave birth to quads a couple of weeks back, apparently she had two failed attempts and then on the third attempt she had to embies put back and now she has 4 little girls!!!!  

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi all


OMG 4 babies that would be such hard work i dare not think about it LOL - but that would be extremely rare 

hope everyone's AFs arrive soon


nat xxx


----------



## jarjj

P,

No I hadn't heard that!!      Quads!!!!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

when i had my tx at cfl the nurse told me that there last case like that was 6 years a go when one lady had 2 put in and one egg split (so identical twins ) has 3 babies - she also said that the lady had a very difficult pregnancy - i bet carrying 3 !!!

god knows how that woman in America copes with 8 plus her other 6 - i think shes mad !!! had anyone watched that documentary  on her i missed it, but i just saw in a magazine a piccy of her with all 8 in what looked like a big pile, it made me feel so sad, as she cant possibly give all her children the individual love and care it must be like a conveyor belt !!

how things jo


----------



## jarjj

Hi Nat,

I saw the "Octomum" documentary.  Sheer madness!! 

What's happening with you with tx?



Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

well got af last month got fsh of 10 which is the high end of normal - he wants it under 8, so im on the wheat grass prob wont make any difference although lots of woman says it reduces fsh and in only a few weeks but im not holding my breath. 

got my previous level back from cfl which was 6.5 - which is perfect so since 2007 it gone up to 10 !!!! i know it changes month to month a bit anyway but if it comes back this month as a 10 i think the egg share is a no go as slightly low AMH and higher end of normal FSH aint great.

may look at egg share at cfl as have been talking to nurse and with getting 10 eggs last time ( there where more to get but apparently i was becoming distressed not that i remember any of it ) she seems to think id be ok, think they might look more at my last tx as that will tell them a lot

but suppose we will have to look to normal ivf and pay the full wak at some point but not sure when that will be, ive been doing a lot of reading up on these levels and both are not the beall and end all.

i mean my eggs are only 27 years old and ovaries are all good have had one + ivf on low drugs - so im hopeful all will be good just a case of finding pennies if cant do egg share and would finally got my head round the whole thing and was looking forward to helping another lady xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya

I saw that Octomum documentary, I can't believe she was allowed to have that many embryos transferred??!!!

It was in the Northerne Echo yesterday about the lady from LWC, I had read somewhere or heard somewhere that their was a lady due to give birth to quads from LWC.  They are two sets of identical girl twins, she already has a little boy too, they will have their hands full I bet.

Nat - when do you have to go back to get your FSH done? 

P x


----------



## Skybreeze

Pigloo said:


> Hiya
> 
> I saw that Octomum documentary, I can't believe she was allowed to have that many embryos transferred??!!!
> 
> It was in the Northerne Echo yesterday about the lady from LWC, I had read somewhere or heard somewhere that their was a lady due to give birth to quads from LWC. They are two sets of identical girl twins, she already has a little boy too, they will have their hands full I bet.
> 
> Nat - when do you have to go back to get your FSH done?
> 
> P x


I think this is the lady!!!  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222814.msg3493052;boardseen#new

Good luck ladies.... I'm Natalie and I am your shiny new moderator... Helping out Beachgirl. So just shout if you need help ect!

Natalie xx

(who is also egg sharing at the moment, at the Lister)


----------



## nat4353

hi natalie , thanks 4 the link

hello pig - im getting it done at gps for free think im due on 14th jan so a just under a couple of weeks away away so fingers crossed xxxxx    


hope everyone else is good - the snow is still cumming here woo hooo its been like this for a few weeks now. i must invest in a sledge hehe


----------



## jarjj

Hi Natalie,

Is af properly here for you now? - still NO sign of mine!  

Nat - Can you remember what your amh levels are? Think mine was 12.1 or something.

What's this weather like?!  Been out today and got new wellies for me, dp and ds.  



Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Skybreeze..ooh how exciting we have a proper thread going now got our own mod and everything    thanks for the link to the ivf quads thread, i have just left a little note.  How is your tx going hun?

Nat, not long now then, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Jarjj - this weather is shocking, i'm due back to work tomorrow but it started snowing here earlier and they have all been sent home, may not be back tomorrow yet if it snows as forecast tonight.  We live on hills so its been a nightmare, the roads over here are all developing huge pot holes!!!  Hope your af arrives soon, is there anything they can do to help it along? How late are you now?

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Af is now day 36 since last one. Normally 32 days at the latest.



Joanne

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

hi ladies... im jumping onto this thread as im hoping to become an egg sharer at LWC darlington, were going to the information evening on 28th jan, we have all the information understand the prcess etc... but if u go u dont have to pay 250 consutlation charge if u book consultation on the night for with-in 4 wks... cant wait to get the ball rolling... hopefullt hits time next year i'll b heading for 30wks  if i fall first time round.... 

Im rammbling on now but its bcos im so excited xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Jarjj - Mine is usually between 30 to 33 days, the latest I've been is 37 days, hopefully it won't be too long now.

Ellasmum -   and welcome on board.  Its such an exciting time on here at the moment as we are all looking forward to getting started and getting our  this year.  Lots of us looking at starting in Feb/March time.  My DP and I went to the open evening in November and got our consultation free, we are now waiting for my big blood tests to come back and then we can hopefully get started in Feb.  We are waiting to be matched to an egg recipient and unfortunately we also need to use donor   which we are prob going to have to import from America so we have lots to co-ordinate but things seem to be going to plan so far  

Lets us know how you get on  

Pigloo


----------



## jarjj

Hi Ellasmummy and welcome

Think I saw you on a thread last yr.  Hope we all have 2010 babies

Hugs

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hello all


my amh was 8 im sure he said it had to be 15 for egg share but it must be 12 as thats what most girls have said , my AF due in 10 days so not too long to wait.

lots of snow here too !!!! not up to much today thing im going to do the exciting job of sorting out the kitchen cupboards LOL


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

I am fortunate to be able to work from home today as roads are bad here.  Just thought i'd pop on here and see whats happening.

DP and I took the Christmas tree down this morning, usually I would take it down just after new year but DP made us leave it up until today when you are officially supposed to take it down.  He didn't want to risk us having bad luck this year  

Nat, our kitchen cuboards could do with a good clean out, DP said he was going to do them this week..bless.

I've just been onto our donor website and theres been a new guy added who ticks all of our boxes so now we are not sure wether to go with him or the other guy we had potentially chosen.  DP likes this new one as he is a good match for DPs characteristics and is even left handed like him!  I just want to get my bloods back so we know whats what, i don't want to order   until we have the offical Green light  

best wishes

P x


----------



## nat4353

yes pig id say wait till the green light    

well the kitchen cupboards didn't get done DP parents popped round for a cuppa so just ended up chatting !!!!!

also were trying to sort out wedding things well wedding costs, im going to have to start looking at bridesmaid dresses again soon and the men's suits also rings !!!! so much to do but at least ill stay busy.

picking ellie up at 6 shes eventually settled in at nursery and at last again now sleeping through YAY 

how long do u think ur bloods should take to get back now have they said.

hello ellasmummy xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

I am hoping bloods will be back before the end of January, I will ask when we go for our counselling appointment on 21st if they are not back before then.

Its good that you have the wedding to focus on, I was hoping we would but we are now thinking of putting ours back a year so rather than getting married next year its prob going to be the year after.  When we costed everything out i.e. price of wedding, tx costs and money we would have to save for while i am on maternity leave   then we are just never going to have the money, thats without cost of baby things.  We are going to arrange to see the hotel to see if we can move our dates.

DP cleaned our kitchen drawers earlier, i hate those jobs!

Glad Ellie has settled in at nursery and that you are getting a good nights sleep, you must be relieved.

P


----------



## EllasMummy

HI guys thanks for the hello's... i done a thread any chance some of u guys can take a look see if u can answer some of my questions which im sure you've hurd a million times over lol xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi ellasmum - I have just posted a short note on the thread you posted.

X


----------



## jarjj

just a quickie Ladies to say my laptop broke (at library at minute) so won't be on as much as I'd like.    I'll try and get on tomorrow on break at work.

Af still no sign - rang clinic Dr Ashour said if not here in a wk back and not to worry.   I'm not worried I just wanna get started again with tx!

 to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Jarjj - hope that pesky witch shows up soon and you get your laptop fixed you can't be missing out on are chats  

I have just had a call from the clinic, they have got all of my bloods back except the chromosomes and they are all fine, they have matched me to egg recipient and now all i have to do is order the   Wished she had phoned earlier today as I need to go and transfer some money from our savings to my bank account which will be via cheque which will take a few days to clear so means I won't be able to order until end of next week now    Never mind its no biggie!!  

They are sending me pills out in the post and I have to start taking them ASAP as they want me started in Feb (I'm sure she said beginning??) they will send tx plan and I have to take the pills until i get tx plan and stop on the days stated in there..eyyyyyyyyyyyyy its EXCCCCCCIITINGGGGGGGGGG!!!!

Please work                 

Piggy


----------



## jarjj

P,

I'm sooo happy tx on it's way to you soon.  NO sign of af!!!

Really not happy!!

Never mind, laptop still dead

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

great news pig fingers crossed u start very soon

hows things everyone else 

well im about to attempt an on line shop - use to do it but not in ages and the 1st time takes forever 


nat xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi ladies


Jarjj - Hope you get the laptop fixed soon, good that you can still keep in touch though.  Come on the   !!!

Nat - Good luck with your online shop, doubt any home delivery vans would get down our street!!!  Not long for your FSH test now  

Well I've spoken to the clinic so i know the correct vials of sperm to order for IVF, been to transfer money and should be all set to order next Thursday.  Pills came this morning so I've popped the first in what is going to be a long list of medication, so I guess i'm on the rollercoaster!!!!

P x


----------



## jarjj

Still no AF ladies!!!  ARGH I could scream!!!

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Jarjj - bet you are soo frustrated, i've just been using the search facility on here to look for what people have been doing in prep for IVF.  I read something that accupuncture can help bring on AF?

I have ordered myself some Zita West supplements and going to get some whey protien to help up my protien intake, got some good tips!

P x


----------



## jarjj

P,

Mega frustrated!!!   

jackie (the nurse) said if no af in next 2 wks to ring back and they might scan me (no idea why) but said it will come when it's ready but looks like tx now postponed until end of March  .

Just REALLY hope it's worth the wait!    

have you got tx plan through with dates?  Bet you soooo excited!  Am at library using PC - then off for Root Canal or possible tooth extraction this afternoon  

 to all

joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

jo - sorry AF is still not here but i suppose good things come to those who wait lets hope so anyway.

pig - looks like it is all go - i did almost everything last tx that i think could be done, i just kept thinking what if what if what if that does help so ended up doing so much lol - but it keeps u busy and u have something to focus on. and ill be doing exactly the same this time round too.

well AF is here bang on time so have bloods tomorrow      let it be the right level - i seem to be much more relaxed this month no pmt if i didn't know i was due on i would never have been able to tell - must be all the vitamins sorting out my hormones   

had to rush to chester as mum is in hospital she had broke her hip, but then got an infection went into a slight coma and her kidneys were failing shes in high dependency but its looking on the up - shes so in the wars shes had a house fire last yr it was horrific the worst the fire department had seen in 25 years - there was nothing left of the house just the brick anyway they managed to save her and she was so ill in hospital they dident have much hope but she surprised everyone.

she is just always in the wars so im praying she gets through this too


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - Not too long to wait I guess.  Also I have read that if you have your IVF cycles too close together its not good and has an impact on success rate so it could be a blessing in disguise.  Apparantley you need to let your body recover so just think of it along those lines.

Nat - Glad you can go and get your bloods done tomorrow, I'm keeping everything crossed for you, hopefully you and Jarjj will get to be cycle buddies  You're right about trying to keep healthy and taking all of the supplements etc it does take your mind off things to a certain extent.  MY Zita West Vitafem came in the post today so I will finish the last few pills in my Pregnacare preconception pack and then start on those.  Only thing with these new ones is they are 3 a day as opposed to 1 a day so that will be a job just remembering to take them  

OMG what an ordeal for you and your mum, I hope she gets well soon and glad that things are looking on the up. Sending you lots of  

Hi to Ellas Mum and Natalie/anyone else i've missed.  If there's any lurkers out there who are at LWC Darlington please post you will be made very welcome

P x


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Just a quickie - hugs to you and your mum

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat- big hugs esp to you mam.

Joanne-any sign??

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

HI Ladies...

Well I'm still sat here lurking about. Waiting on the 28th coming... really looking forward to it. Its 3months today since i had max really missing him, but been focusing on my fundraising and thats kept me going... 2 wks 2moro it'll fly by... how's everyone doing  Ive lost more weight which im really pleased about ive been on cambridge diet since last week in nov and ive now lost 22lb and weigh in at 12s 2lb im really pleased about... staying on it thou its given me a real boast losing this much weight feel like the old me is coming out, all i wanted to do was get to 12s 6lb so i was bmi of under 30... so i could egg share but ive passed that now so just keeping at it... roll on the 11's 

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

well done ellas mum thats a fab weight loss


hi everyone well had bloods done yesterday should get results tomorrow or monday so fingers crossed, 
off down to Chester again this weekend mum is stable still in HDU and now on dialysis for kidneys - they still don't know what is causing them not to work so just 1 day at a time i suppose.

hope everyone is good xxxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Ellasmum - Well done on achieving your target weight it  must be giving you a real boost and I bet your feel great for it.  

Nat - keeping my fingers crossed you get the results you need to go with LWC

Jarjj - hope AF turns up soon

P x


----------



## jarjj

Ladies,  Still no af!!!   

Joanne

xx


----------



## kirst01

Hi

The clinic sent me the pill, so I started taking them yesterday, had a form to fill in about any family medical history- a bit worried as my mam had hight blood presure(wasnt on medication and doesnt have it now) and my grandad devolped diet controlled diabetes at 75!!! Does anyone think this will be a problem?? It is now with my own GP to sign and confirm!

xx


----------



## nat4353

jo - cant believe af is not here !!!!!!!! god dam it u must be sick of waiting hope it gets its self to u prompto

kirst - im sure that is not a problem as they are very common things my mum has diabetes too im sure u will be fine.

pig - hows it going yes have everything crossed for results but i think its going to be the same if not higher - if ok not even sure when i should start as mum in hospital - did u get all ur tests back ok and have u ordered sperm now 

nat xx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Nat

That is good to know!! Have just got my tx plan and forms to sign- getting excited now.
x


----------



## nat4353

well fingers crossed kirsty im sure everything will be fine, so when are you due to start ??


----------



## kirst01

If all goes to plan e/c and e/t week begining the 22nd feb!!! I have a scan on the 9th and if all is well I will start my Gonal F injections that day!! Cant believe I am having another go so soon!!!

When should you get your results??

x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Kirst01 - Hmmm, they sent me the pill a week ago today and I started taking it, Jackie told me to take it until I get my tx plan and there will be a date in there of when I should stop the pill, she said I'm def down to start in Feb as that is what they have told the egg recipient, however, I still haven't got my tx plan yet you have yours  I'm going to ring them tomorrow, i'm befuddled now  

Nat - really hope you get a good result   Hope you can get your Mum sorted  

Jarjj - can't believe you are still waiting, when did they say you have to ring the clinic back again?

Well I have ordered our   it will be at the clinic on Wednesday next week.  Had a problem when I went to order it last night as they wouldn't accept my Maestro card only VISA or Mastercard so I had to then ring my credit card company to see if I could up my limit to pay for it.  Anyway, they wouldn't do it there and then and said it would take at least 24hrs as they need to do a credit score.  It wasn't going to be a problem (unless they refuse) as we don't need to pay until the sperm is shipped on Monday so I thought no more of it.  THEN, this morning I got my new debit card from HSBC and they've only been going through a transition since last January to change everyones Maestro debit cards to VISA debit cards  . So, this morning what turns up but a NEW VISA DEBIT CARD , I was spooked to say the least, I hope its a good sign    So i just emailed the company in America and gave them my NEW VISA debit card details, WEIRD or WHAT!!!

Anyway i'll stop waffling now..

P x


----------



## nat4353

well thats the sort of luck u need pig glad u got it sorted

i should get results later today or mon im not holding my breath - been sorting out wedding plans too so that has kept me busy alongside mum.

traveling down to chester in a few hours - what a bloody palaver we use to have a huge 4 4 wheel drive which we just about fit in with our massive dog anyway dp changed his car to an Audi a8 which are still big and very big boot - anyway we cant all fit in with the dog, last week his mum had dog there in Spain now.

so we have had to borrow his mums zafera and had to pay 40 insurance for 1 week !!!!!!!!!! we thought it might be a tenna lol

i love my pooch to bits but no more animals after this specially not any 8 stone ones !!!!

will let u know about my results fingers crossed everyone xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

Aw so pooch is going with you, our dog is prob the same sort of weight and we have a one series BMW and its two door so she doesn't really go out with us in the car, except to the vet the other day.  She's soo hairy as well so thats the other reason shes not allowed in the car.

Hope your trip to Chester goes ok and you get some good news about your Mum.  Also , keep us posted about your results, I think you prob have a good attitude not getting your hopes up then if it all works out fine its a bonus.  That's how i'm trying to think throughout tx whilst trying to balance the positive thinking, I don't want to think negatively too much just in case it has a bearing on the tx  

Anyway, I phoned the nurse today and asked about tx plans and she said funnily enough i'm just doing them now - what another coincidence!   so hopefully i'll get it in the post tomorrow.  She said they still want us to start in February but it all depends on the other lady now as she was a bit delayed with her bleed.  She said all being well it will be Feb but if there are any delays it will have to be March.  The other lady has an appointment for a scan today so fingers crossed all is well  

P


----------



## EllasMummy

Pigloo.... hope all goes well with your other lady's scan fingers crossed for the plans and that it all starts in feb for you xxx


----------



## jarjj

Best news Ladies!!!


AF arrived late last night!!!!  YEAH!!!

Rang Jackie 1st thing this morning - she needs to ring recipient to see if she want's to take me on ( I hope so).  Hopefully, like Kirsty I should have e/c and e/t w/c 22nd Feb if not end of March.

Just hope this lady wants my eggies.  Plus jackie needs to check it's ok for me to only be on pill until end of month - might be too short of a time.

Still no laptop - so quickie cos at work.

My 12yr old daughter burnt her fingers on hair straighteners this morning so spent time at drop in centre (Bunnyhill) who transfered us to RVI Peadiatric Burns Unit where it's been dressed.  Hopefully only superficial but worried 'cos it's over knuckle and may cause nerve damage when healed.  need to go back Sun @ 8am!!!

Hugs to all and hopefully babies all round for us in 2010

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Yay Jarjj        bout blinkin time  

Oh so we might all be cycle buddies that would be  

Well chuffed for ya 

P


----------



## Pigloo

Jarjj - Just been thinking about egg collection and was just wondering if you had sedation/any local anaesthetic down below or did you have a general anesthetic?  How did you find it?

I know i'm getting a bit ahead of myself but it is the part everyone dreads.

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

good to here u all have your tx plans

well not sure if its good news or not my fsh is 8 (which is totally normal if just doing ivf) but now cant remember if he said it has to be 

under 8 or 8 and below !!!! so ill phone them - are they open on Saturday's ?? why couldnt it have been 7.9 then id have known it was ok

pig - about ec im not sure what i had but i felt all floaty and didn't feel a thing remember a bit about it but not all. it was.

mums doing a bit better now 

the drive took almost 5 hours instead of 2 traffic was so bad 

nat xxxx


----------



## kirst01

Joanne- hope you daughter is ok..bless her!! 8 am on a Sunday, thats early  
Pigloo- I had a sedation but I found it to be very mild and was chatting with the nurse. They even commented on how quickly I came round after. I did find it a bit uncomfortable to be honest.

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

have rang clinic with my result of 8 receptionist said she would pass the info on - but by the sound of her voice i dont feel very hopfull, 
the consultant  is going to phone me later      .

visiting mum later hope she is well, other than that a lazy day - hope he phones soon to put me out of my misery.

looked on the lwc site it says below 8 - so im thinkin 8 is still going to be too high

anyway all have a good day 

chat soon xxx nat


----------



## kirst01

Joanne- congrats on AF


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

Hope dr Ashour gets back to you with good news.   

P - The sedation was ok (I was a nervous wreck 'bout it).  canular on inside of elbow (if that sounds right) dr injected whatever liquid into it and that was night night for me!!

did feel little bit uncomfortable at end when came round and Dp said I was all over the place in room after and talking rubbish but really NOWHERE near as bad as I expected.

No news from clinic - hope lady Jackie rang good to go for feb tx   

 to all

joanne

xx

tracey - how are you hun? Have read recent diary -


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Joanne
Good news that you are good for Feb- bet you are excited! My tx dates fall on the 2 weeks I am on nightshift. Its not as good as having full rest, but its better than being on day shift. I at least will have all day to rest

c


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Nat - Have you heard from the clinic yet?  I hope its good news  

Jarjj - is your daughter ok, is she going to be scarred?  Really hope my ec will be as pain free as yours  

Kirst - I will just tell them i'm quite nervous about it and hopefully they'll give me a stronger does, I don't want to be that awake i can hold a conversation..eekk   I have quite a high pain threshold but the thought of having a needle stuck in my ovary sends shudders through me!

Well - I'm still doing well with the healthy living, not one drop of alcohol since New Years Eve..don't know how i'm managing to be honest   but its not really bothering me, I've been drinking Schloer, pretendy wine, its not too bad actually.  Been taking my vitamins and Actimel everyday, having early(ish) nights, just wish the weather was better as I feel quite energetic but don't really want to go out and doing anything in this poo weather.

P


----------



## nat4353

hiya

have heard back

hes said im borderline so has give an option of

starting the egg share but having to pay for the drugs 1200 

then if all goes to plan and i get a good responce and enough eggs they will refund the 1200 and carry on with egg share plan.

if i dont get responce thats good enough for egg share then the whole thing would be cancelled and i loose the 1500.



so at the mo just dont know what to do - ivf is a stressfull process but having the pressurse that i might not get enough eggs and the whole thing be stopped might be a bit much -

but on the other hand he said he feels possitive but there is a risk.

can some one tell me what is the minimum no of eggs they expect to get for egg share


also do they use long or short protcal  xxx


----------



## kirst01

Pigloo- I have the lowest pain threshold in the world- I cried when I got my ears pierced!!!. 

I havent had any alcohol since Xmas Day...went out to for a girls night out last night and spent £1 on soda water!!! Cheap night!!

Nat- fingers crossed so much for you.    I am not sure how many eggs they like you to have, I think it might be 8..4 each hopefully? I am also worried that I wont preduce enough for both of us!! PMA needed!! It is such a stressful thing to be going through, i really feel for you. I havent got a clue what my FSH was/is....I presume it must be ok??
What do you think you will  opt to do??

xxx


----------



## nat4353

hiya not sure what 2 do

they only took my fsh as my amh was a little low - im sure if your ready to start your amh would have been fine.

just feel i have so much on at the moment cost wise - getting married in september plus mum in hospital

but im sure levels will only go down hill in time so feel i should rush along.

just feel down in the dumps and dont know if i can afford the 1200 if it does not work

8 eggs is not that many at all and i think he said high meds - it just a gamble i hate gambling xx


----------



## kirst01

Nat- congrats on getting married, where are you getting hitched?? It must be awful with your mum being bad too..its just added worry, at an already majorly stressful time.   

£1200 is a lot, my last ICSI treatment was £5400, even with my dad giving us £2000 it was such a struggle to afford. Unfortunatly we had to stick in on credit cards!! Not ideal but it was the only option.
Just try to keep positive, I know its easy for anyone to say, but just believe that this year will be the year- I'll cross my fingers that you are getting married with a little baby bump!!!


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat

Thats great news, they need you to get at least 8 eggs as Kirst says so you get to keep 4 and egg recipient gets 4 and your AMH is supposedly an indicator of how many eggs they think you will get so, say if you had AMH of 12 they would expect you to roughly get 12 eggs, don't think its an exact science though.  However you got an AMH of 8 so all is looking hopeful, I'd say you are def in with a shot if you're up for it. Lots of   needed.

I know what you mean with the added cost of a wedding, me and DF are having the same struggle so we have arranged to go and see the wedding co-ordinator from our hotel on 25th Jan and put our wedding back from july 2011 to Sept 2012, it seems such a long way off but to be honest I haven't even got time to think about it so I'd rather it was a way off and then we can focus on IVF without that added pressure.

As Kirst says try to remain positive and at least your options are there as opposed to egg share being ruled out completely.

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

thanks 4 the replies

so thats sort of how the amh works then, id almost convinced myself against the whole thing - but pig you think i have a good chance, and i suppose its worth a shot, - just need to chat with dp as he feels theres just too much going on with the wedding, mum in hospital and Ellie is hard work( as babies r) (but wouldn't change it for the world)  plus our foster son needs  so much time he has learning disabilities and ADHD.

but hay u only get things if you go after them   dp is easily convinced most the time

i feel more confident that its minimum 8 eggs i thought they would want a lot more

we are getting married in cyprus this sep, have got dress and have just found bridesmaid dresses so much more to sort out !!!! have booked the photographer,hairdresses etc just need to pay 4 them lol could do with a nice big win of some sort.

will let you know what we decide

nat


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Nat - as long as you are not going to be too stressed out with everything else you have going on I'd say go for it but that's my opinion only you know what you can cope with hun and know your financial situation.  The main thing is if you decide to go for it you can't be stressing as that will have a negative affect on you.  Also you have got to make sure you up your protien intake, lots of posts I have read on girls who have had multiple cycles where they got less eggs on the cycles where they did not up their protien intake.  Look on the search facility on here re protien intake.

Let us  know what you decide chick

Piggy


----------



## jarjj

Got 2 get at least 8 eggs 2 share. Sorry only short message but laptop still broke so on mobile x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls 

im back home now thank god mum seems to be on the mend has been moved to a normal ward now so thats good.

had a hell of a night last night ellie just would not settle , as out of routine in travel cot so now have a bad neck from sleeping on the sofa with her in the buggy - didn't get to sleep till 4am this morning.

so not had much time to think about things, but will talk with dp tomorrow, but im thinking just go for it.

will phone clinic tomorrow to talk things through 

i remember my last cycle i had a pint of milk a day, that might have been to do with proten but some girls would have the protien milk shakes that you can get.

still having my vitamins - think i should be ratteling plus still necking the wheatgrass god is minngin - my sis works at holland and barret and gets good discount, whitch comes in handy .

will let u know how i get on after talking to dp tomorrow xxx



s


----------



## nat4353

> ♥ Minxy ♥ said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> u may have alrady seen this but this is pretty much everything i did last cycle may help xx
> 
> 
> 
> ♥ Minxy ♥ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> 
> I'm afraid I'm going to cheat a little bit and copy and paste some info from my reply to a similar question which you may (or may not!) find useful......
> 
> There really are so many varying ideas and opinions on what to eat/drink/do and what not to that it can all get very confusing but in general, everything in moderation...don't give up treating yourself completely but obviously err on the side of healthiness !
> 
> A good book that gives some really sound advise on diet/nutrition/supplements etc is Zita West "Fertility & Conception" which I'd definitely recommend buying that if you've not got it already.
> 
> You may find the Prenatal Care & Complementary Therapy boards useful for info on supplements, vitamins, acupuncture etc...
> 
> Prenatal Care: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=20.0
> 
> Comp Therapy: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0
> 
> You need to be taking folic acid or a good prenatal care supplement such as Pregnacare or Sanatogen Pronatal as these are specifically designed for when ttc and pg so contain the correct amounts of vitamins and minerals. It may also be worth your DP/DH taking something like Wellman Vitamins too.....if you both take these then you shouldn't necessarily have to take any additional vitamins/supplements and just ensure healthy diet.
> 
> Upping protein can be good for encouraging healthy eggs. Although some dairy products and meat can contain hormones/anti biotics etc, it's fine if you have as much organic as possible.
> 
> Try to drink at least 2 litres of water a day and 1 litre of milk (preferably organic - skimmed or semi skimmed which have higher protein than full fat). The water helps flush the drugs around your system and keeps you hydrated and helps prevent headaches and OHSS. You should drink this all the way through the treatment cycle....downregging, stimming and 2ww. Water is essential for organ/gland function and cell production....so subsequently hormones and egg production and cell division.
> 
> The milk is good for the eggs because of the protein and zinc but also helps go towards preventing OHSS (protein helps this).
> 
> Ideally you'd want about 60g of protein in your diet per day.
> 
> "Too little protein in your diet can result in a reduced number of eggs. Make sure you have an adequate daily supply of protein"
> 
> "A good quality multi-vitamin and mineral supplement will help your body cope with the demands of IVF. These are namely Vitamin C and E, which enriches the fluid which surrounds and nourishes your eggs. Zinc, which is essential for hormone production. Magnesium and vitamin A, which aid egg production. Selenium and magnesium to improve fertilisation rates. Iron and Co-enzyme Q10, to enrich the womb lining. Vitamins C, E and zinc also help you to repair quickly after the egg retrieval, ready to receive the incoming embryos and B complex will help your body cope with stress"
> 
> As well as the protein in milk, which is essential for hormone production (and subsequently healthy eggs !)....it also contains zinc, magnesium, vitamins A, C, E plus B vitamins....all vital in some way or another for egg and hormone production.
> 
> Vitamin A in form of betacarotene is fine but avoid too much in form of retinol as may cause problems to unborn foetus when pg.
> 
> http://www.milk.co.uk/page.aspx?intPageID=70
> 
> Another reason why milk can be good when having IVF is because of the calcium, especially if you're on long protocol and downregging. The process of downregging (putting body into temporary menopause) may decrease levels of calcium in your bones (which is why osteoporosis is something menopausal women should be aware of). By ensuring you get a good intake of calcium, this can help alleviate this (obviously you can get calcium from other sources if can't stand milk). As well as good if downregging, if you're prescribed an anticoagulents such as Clexane or Heparin, this may also contribute to decrease in calcium levels.
> 
> Other protein sources:
> 
> cheese (including cottage cheese, dairylea, philadelphia)
> yoghurt
> eggs
> quinoa
> chickpeas (hummous)
> lentils
> baked beans
> baked potatoes
> oats/cereal
> kidney beans
> nuts (including cashew, peanuts, brazils, almonds, pistachio, hazelnuts, walnuts, pecan...peanut butter)
> pumpkin seeds
> sunflower seeds
> flaxseed (linseed) - put on top of cereal
> rice
> wholewheat
> spinach
> parsley
> broccoli
> avocado
> 
> Zita West advises against soya and soya based products as it has mild contraceptive properties.....and I'd be cautious of some Whey Protein Powder Shakes because many contain soya. Personally I avoid soya as much as possible because it aggravates my endometriosis (because of the plant oestrogens).
> 
> Zinc is also good for healthy eggs and is found in milk and eggs amongst other things
> 
> Vitamin E is another thing which helps promote healthy eggs and is found in wheatgerm, nuts, seeds
> 
> Coenzyme Q10 can help bloodflow to womb and also fertilisation.
> 
> Selenium is a good mineral because it's an antioxident it helps promote a healthy womb lining - brazil nuts have the highest level of this, so a handful (about 5 or so) a day is good but there are lots of other food sources for selenium.
> 
> Pineapple juice contains a certain amount of selenium which is why it's thought to help with implantation ie helps encourage healthy womb lining. Fresh or pressed pineapple juice is best but "from concentrate" and "not from concentrate" are still fine. It's eating fresh pineapple that should be avoided as it contains an enzyme called Bromelain which may cause uterine contractions but during processing (canning/juicing) this enzyme is destroyed. Pineapple does contain manganese though which is very beneficial when ttc.
> 
> http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp
> 
> The main thing is to have a healthy balanced diet.
> 
> Avoid certain herbal teas such as green tea (as can effect the absorption of folic acid) and any that contain hibiscus (may cause uterine contractions)...as well as caffeine and diet/"sugar free" drinks which contain aspartame.
> 
> Avoid certain essential oils/aromatherapy as there are several that should be avoided when ttc and pregnant.
> 
> Keep your belly and back covered & warm at all times as this can help encourage follie growth & blood flow to the womb. Could try using heated wheatbag or hot water bottle during stimms (but probably better to avoid using these following ET). After ET you don't want to overheat or raise your temp too much above the bodys "core temp" but you fo want to keep belly, back & feet warm & covered (in Chinese medicine they see fertililty issues as having a "cold womb").
> 
> You may start to feel tired and bloated towards the end of stimming...peppermint tea is good for bloatedness but unforunately most of this will be caused by the fluid in the follicles so not an awful lot you can do about it whilst stimming...and if you feel tired then rest/sleep...don't overdo it as your body is using energy in other areas ie womb and ovaries.
> 
> Other things you could try are acupuncture, reflexology, hypnotherapy cds, supplements like spirulina and wheatgrass (as high in protein) and also bee products (I always take Apimist during IVF which is a honey with royal jelly, bee pollen and bee propolis ).
> 
> http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html
> 
> Coenzyme, zinc, selenium etc are all good for healthy sperm too so make sure your DP has plenty of these in his diet !
> 
> If you use the search tool you will find yours is a frequently asked question so you'll find loads of threads/posts discussing the same so maybe have a read through of those too.
> 
> Obviously you don't have to do everything I've suggested...or even any of it...but hopefully you'll find a few helpful tips in there
> Good luck
> Natasha
> 
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jarjj

Kirsty,

Nothing definite 'bout Feb tx (but pray it will be then).

jackie needs to offer me to lady and wait for reply to see if she wants to take me on. (REALLY hope so!)

Said alot of recipients are waiting a few months (obviously alot of money to pull out in a month or so for them).

Praying I get good news from Jackie soon 'bout definite tx month - if not Feb - hope its March.

Sorry it's only a quickie but at work.

Nat -  regarding amh - THINK mine was just over 12 and I got 19 eggs.

Hugs to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

thats good then jo - you got lots of eggs fab - hope u can start soon

other thing is did u do long or short protocol. 

i did long protocol last time was D/r  for about 5 or 6 weeks - basically im trying to work out when if all goes to plan when i could have et as still would need to fly in sep for wedding.

going to phone clinic in a bit were going to go for it xxxxx


----------



## jarjj

Nat,

From d/reg to e/c 'bout 3wks!!!  So presume that's short protocol.  They'll prob give you dates when you rang.  

IF I get in for Feb tx Jackie said I'd finish the pill end of Jan and expected e/c w/c 22nd feb so not long at all

Hugs

Joanne

xx


----------



## nat4353

god yep thats not long at all is it - last time it was about 2 months between starting to dr and ec 

this cycle is going to be so diffrent from my last in every single way.


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Jarjj - I have just rang Jackie as she said she was doing my/recipients tx plan on Friday but still haven't got it.  Anyway she said she is still on with it but still thinks it will be Feb, the egg recipient is apparently coming in today for a scan (she said she was going in last Friday??) and all being well it will be Feb, she doesn't envisage any delays.  I've been on the pill for 11 days now so I wonder in they will get me to stop at the end of Jan?  We may end up being on 2ww together  

Oh, I meant to ask you Jarjj, what are the drugs called that they put you on, I've just watched a demo on how to administer Gonal F pens, I think I would prefer to use a pen rather than loading syringes 

Nat - glad your mum is getting better and that you have made a decision to go for tx, I came across that post that you copied and pasted, I'm taking my Zita west vitamins and will take some Omega 3/6 as well as protein shake and try and do the organic meat thing.  Also going to eat the Brazil nuts and maybe do the pineapple thing on the 2ww, not so sure about the pinapple thing though as there seem to be conflicting ideas about it also the Brazil nuts contain selenium anyway. Will do the 2Ltr of water and Ltr of milk thing if I can, I find it hard to drink lots (unless I'm hungover  )

P x


----------



## nat4353

hi girls

well have just talked with the consultant

and this is the plan

im going to start as egg share in the hope that i get 8 eggs then before retrieval he will decide if i have enough follicles and will say yes or no weather to egg share.

if yes then carry on and donate my eggs if not enough follicles but still some im just going to have my own ivf cycle and have to pay. but have all my eggs myself.

he has advised that i do need to get a move on with ivf as levels only get worse so i suppose this is the best option for me.

im thinking will have to start in April as will be doing short protocol too and need to be able to fly if i get my bfp.

still waiting for mt chromosome tests to come back - he going to phone as has taken longer than usual    let these be ok thats all i need for them to not be right.

will keep u all informed xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Jumping in... 

Nat thats great best of luck with it all.. i look forward to reading your update's... hopefully you'll get enough to share you know never know you might be surprised...

Can someone explain what short pro is Also has anyone been to an open evening im intreasted to know what happens at one?? xxx


----------



## nat4353

hiya 

ive not been as id had ivf before,

long and short protocol basically short it takes about 3 weeks start to finish long 8 weeks ish not sure of the ins and outs maybe some one can explain. diffrent ways of doing ivf.

ive not been but imagine it will be a talk a and explanation of what they do about ivf and egg share prob all the basics.

when is it your hoping to start, 

nat xx


----------



## jarjj

Open night just runs through the tx and their success rates.

Nat - sounds very promising.

P - What's going on?! I'd give it until end of wk then ring again.

My d/reg was syringe (can't remember name sorry) then stims on gonal f also you still on d/reg so 2 injections a day once you get to stims

joanne

xx


----------



## jarjj

Just remembered d/reg with suprefact

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi everyone

sorry been a bit awol

just to let you know short pro is when you go straight onto stimms without down regging and it follows your natural cycle
long pro is when you down reg first, so clinic taking control of your cycle. 
for me i started dr on 17th dec and had ec on 12th jan so approx 4 weeks from start to finish, i didn't take the pill this time round as not egg sharing, 
anyway now on 2ww at last! just hope it works this time round

hope you are all ok and hope you can start treatment soon those who are waiting

whisks xx


----------



## nat4353

fingers crossed hope you get your bfp 

can i ask compared to egg share has this full cycle been more successful so far as in embryos etc, can i ask how many eggs you got each time and what your amh was if you can remember 

i so hope this is the one 4 you xxxx


----------



## EllasMummy

nat... clinic siad they'd get me in for my consultation first week in feb.... so if all bloods take 3m then im looking at may(ish) fingers crossed...

Im guessing if your egg sharing then its the long protocol you do xxx


----------



## nat4353

no im hoping to do egg share and he said 3 weeks from start to finish - but you do take pill b4 hand im not to sure xxx then theres the 2ww at the end too 

well fingers crossed  ellas mum hope everything goes to plan 4 us both

xxxx

a little advice get your amh and sperm results back first b4 paying for the big tests just in case - i paid for the whole lot then had problems with the levels - im sure theres not with all your pregnancys but i was shocked to find things had changed so quickly 

i thought id be fine with a successful ivf under my belt and 3 previous pregnancies, one being june this yr ( although ectopic)  think i went into it a little naive , but i have my plan now so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi

Whisks - hello stranger nice to see you posting on here, got everything crossed for you hope this is your time and you get your BFP, be sure to let us know  

Nat - sounds like you have got a plan there

Ellasmum - Open evening was overview of IVF/ICSI/eggshare

Jarjj - we are in the clinic for our counselling session on Thursday, just a ticky box exercise now as we are def going ahead.  I said I catch Jackie then and she said she'll give me my tx plan.  I hope the other lady is ok to go in Feb  

AFM - Well our super   has been shipped today and should arrive in Darlington on Wednesday, we got all excited, hmm wonder where they are now??  Prob on a plane over atlantic    god I don't really want to think about it, just hope they get here ok.

P x


----------



## EllasMummy

Thanks for that info nat.... oh well hopefully i'll b a short protocol person lol... hate waiting it the hardest part for everyone i guess....

Nat... do u have regular periods etc... mine are bang on 28-29 days last 2-3 days... would i notice a change in this if i had a low amh...

I do worry that one of these tests will randomly show something up i didnt know about...

How does payment work do you pay for all the tests on the consultation appointment or do you have so meny days to pay after it??

We are 2 hours away from the clinic so we will more than likely get all the tests done at once and not wait for amh and sperm results because otherwise it would mean another 2 hour trip back to the clinic. Might sound bit silly but with the children at home would rather do as few journeys as possible.

Im only 25 and my hubby is only 23 so thats good age is'nt it for fertilty hope so anyway...  xxx

How are you feeling about the egg share part of it.... xxx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Ellasmummy

I paid for my tests on the day, but with the actual treatment I received an invoice and paid over the phone.

I am looking forward to egg share, as I got 21 eggs last itme, just hoping that I have enough eggs to share between us

xx


----------



## whisks

hi nat

there are differences with not egg sharing as in not stressed about having to have enough eggs for me to share, however.....

my drugs were changed to menopur with a higher dose so i would hopefully produce more eggs (i got 8 in total for egg share so 4 for me and 4 for recip)
they collected 12 eggs which was great. but then the day after collection got phone call from clinic, only 5 of my eggs were mature to do icsi and 1 of those was abnormal, so they did icsi on 4 of them and 2 fertilized so as last time only had 2 embies, but thats all you need. i did hope i would have more so could choose the best ones and also have some to freeze. anyway it turns out they are good quality so fingers crossed. 
last time i had a day one transfer so did not know the quality of the embies or whether they divided but this time i had a day 2 transfer and both had divided, one was a 2 cell and they other a 4 cell so all good.

the embryologist said it was unusual for so many eggs to be immature and that we would have to tweak the meds next time - i hope there wont be a next time, unless of course we decide to have more children in the future obviously.

i def made the right decision not to egg share again as even though i got 12 eggs with only 4 being good enough to use it really isn't enough for egg share. 

we are all different however so this shouldn't put anyone off egg share as my case was unusual.

whisks x


----------



## jarjj

Whisk,

Lovely to hear from you!    Wow - you on 2 ww.  Wishing you all the luck in the world hun    

Wonder how Tweety doing? 

Well great news for me - am SOOOO excited but VERY nervous.  Jackie rang this morning and it's all go for Feb - with e/c planned for w/c 22nd Feb.  So it looks like me, P and Kirsty going to be cycle buddies.

jackie said she doing tx plans at min and should recieve it by the weekend.  Hope I can get a stone off in 5wks!!!  

tonnes of   to all

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi joanne

thats great you are starting again soon. 
yeah i was wondering about tweety too, hope all is well with her.

love whisks


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Joanne

So pleased we will be cycle buddies agin, and with P. I know what you mean about weight. For some reason I am proper piling the weight on!!!! Trying so hard to get it off!!!

I start my suprefact injections end of jan- with baseline scan the 9th and then start gonal f if everything looks ok. I cant believe how quick it has come round!!!

xx


----------



## nat4353

hi girls


wisks - yes understand what you mean, you need more eggs for yourself as your not getting high percentage of fertilization sp more chance with more eggs.

with my last ivf i got 9 eggs all fertilized bar one had day 2 transfer had 2 grade a put back - my fhs then was had been done about 14 months previous to that ivf and was 6.9 - its now 8 and my amh is 8 so im borderline for egg share as ovaries are fine and my age is good. 

i was on menepour last time 3 amps a day - i think this is a lowish dose is it  and used nasal spray to DR.

the con has said he will do his best to get over the 8 eggs so i can share, if not enough to share then will carry on on my own tx and keep what ever i get. He mentioned gonnel f at initial consultation, but now with my levels may change to menopur, how many amps were you on ?
- think i read menepour is better for women who dont respond massively as its LH and FSH (and the bit of LH helps get things going) gonel F is just FSH, at CFL i think all they use is menepour although it is seen as a cheep drug.

fingers crossed whens ur test day, do they do bloods or just HPT at lwc 


hi everyone else xx


----------



## kirst01

Hiya Nat

I am at Darlington LWC and they just do a HPT as far as I know.

xx


----------



## nat4353

thanks kirst01 not that it makes any difference but nice to get bloods done, but if its a hpt thats fine 2 xxxx

ellas mum - dont worry, i feel ive worried you i honestly didn't mean to im sure u are fine you are a fab age for ivf , but my periods are spot on 28 days last 3-4 days so there's still no telling - the only way im going to find out is from this next tx - as he said my last tx was 2 yrs ago and can not go from that as things can change quickly for no reason.

understand about the travel for you, where do u live, im Newcastle so it takes us about and hour maybe a little more. think its about 600 for all your initial tests

going to call clinic as still waiting on chromosome one its a bit off putting that has took so long - god i hope nowt else has cropped up 

nat


----------



## EllasMummy

HI nat... im just outside blackpool its 117miles to the clinic. You havn't worried me hun, i was worried already. You just never know i guess its the fear of the un-known thats the problem.

I worked the total cost to be just over 600.00. But do you pay that the day of the consultation or do you get so meny days to pay it with-in?? just trying to know so i have an idead of when i need that money set aside?? Im hoping to have my consultation in first week in feb 

xxxx


----------



## nat4353

for all the egg share bloods, amh and sperm it came to just under £600 that needs to be paid on the day you have tests done.
then i dont think there is much more but i think thers £114 hfea charge. think you pay this a bit later 

then he mentioned if he takes the emby to blasts which is keeps them in dish for 5 days b4 putting them back its an extra £250.
you dont have to take them to blasts you can have them put back day 2 or 3, my last clinic belived day 2 was best but every clinic is diffrent.

i may be wrong with prices but i think thats what it is xxxx

my chromsone tests came back great so looking to start april time yay xx


----------



## kirst01

Had jacky on the phone. My recipient is delayed by a couple of weeks so e/c and e/t is now scheduled for w/c 15th March., so a couple more weeks to loose some weight

xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Nat thats great that your chromo's came back fine dead pleased for you. right thats great just so i know that i need that money for that that....so how come april before you start is that because of the hiv test's?? xxx


----------



## jarjj

How u feelin bout the delay kirsty? My 1st tx was delayed a month. Good things cum 2 those that wait. And boy arent we all waitin!? X


----------



## nat4353

hiya 


ellas mum - the earliest i could do it is april/may as im getting married in September  the 29th in cyprus  and say if it did work and say it was twins id need to be under 6m pregnant or i cant fly. will need to check exact dates out though.

can i ask ellas mum is it hard work having 5 kids i have ellie and my foster son jack u must be super mum to keep them all ship shape lol

i always wanted a very large family but im so lucky to have ellie and the icing on the cake would be a 2ed child of my own, but what will be will be 

hi everyone else xx


----------



## EllasMummy

HIya...

NO its hard work obviously but its great i love it i run a tight ship here...

Im bit confused about bloods and things can i ask you a few questions xxx

P.s congrats...


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya

Nat glad you chromosome tests came back ok, Crikey I forgot about that, not sure if they've got mine back yet they didn't have it just after xmas but would assume they have it by now?? Hope its all ok.

Kirst - I guess its not too much of a delay but I know we are all eager beavers chomping at the bit  .  Still like jarjj says all good things and that..

AFM - well Donor sperm is en route, i used Fedex tracking system earlier and it was at Memphis Tenesee, got to be the longest journey sperm has ever made hahaha. All set to be delivered to LWC by 6pm tomorrow. Hope we are still going to be ok for Feb and that my recipient has had no delays.

Pigloo


----------



## nat4353

its so funny pigloo that ur swimmers are making there way over many countries     what a journey lets hope they have a litle time to rest before there magic is needed xx

ellasmum - what do u need to know if i cant help im sure one of the other girls will know more xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

HI Nat.... just so you know my naem is Emma for the f/b... 

ok so im bit confused about bloods and stuff... how long does it take from when you have bloods to get the results for some reason i thought it took 3m and that you had to have 2 sets of bloods 12wks apart before you could be accepted on the program?? but is that wrong... xxx


----------



## nat4353

right 

usually you would have sperm and amh tested that takes a couple of weeks to get back

then you have your other egg share tests done that can take 6-7 weeks for the chromosome one to get back. you also need hiv,hepatitis,and chlamydia its better for you to get these done at clinic is included in your price.

but dp can get them done at docs or one 2 one clinic/gum clinic for free.

but i have read something about a 2ed hiv test being done not sure. but as far as i know thats the thing.

i had my first tests done end of november/ dec and only just got chromosome ones back .

i think what im saying is correct - some one may be able to add more 

i


----------



## EllasMummy

HI nat.... thats not so bad then...

So have you been accepted onto the program now... dont think hubby would go to the gum clinic he finds it bad enough just ogign to the clinic lol...hes petrified of needles x lol x so if i ge tall my bloods done and everything... thiers a good chance of me ready by may/june x


----------



## Pigloo

Hi 

Nat - I know supersperm or what  

Ellasmum - I had the AMH test done at our initial consultation on 7th Dec and got results back the following week.  DP didn't do Sperm test as we are using donor. Then as the AMH came back fine (this was what Nat was saying about getting that result back first before paying for the big blood test just in case it comes back too low) I had the big set of bloods done on 16th Dec and I got all of the results back for that by 7th Jan so it wasn't that long really, its only the Chromosome blood test that takes about 6 weeks, I still don't know if mine is ok, I assume they have it back by now and just haven't told me (I hope its ok)

Some people go to GPs/GUM for some of the tests as it cuts the cost but for ease we just had it all done at the clinic.

P x


----------



## nat4353

yes dont see why not - you also have to have a counseling session regarding the egg share, basically want you to make sure that you have thought about it and considered what could happen if a child conceived with your donation was to ever find you ect.

just looked at your max, so sad must have been so hard, to get that far hes perfect so so sorry. but saw your your other kids they are so sweet too. how long ago did you have max     but just look forward and im sure you will get your bfp soon


----------



## nat4353

im waiting for a dominos pizza to arrive yummy xx


----------



## EllasMummy

LOL at pizza ium on cambridge diet lol....

Max was born on 13th oct... its my due date for him this fri.... dreading it been a rough week... really pleased to hear it wont take as long as i thought....


I see what you mean about making sure that test comes back first....just in case i guess you never do know its just with it being 2 hours drive that makes me wanna do it all in one go... we've discussed the pros and cons of egg share so were all prepared for the concillor session  x

Hoping this year holds happiness for us all xxx


----------



## nat4353

is that where u eat soup - i had a friend do it, do u have energy on it


----------



## EllasMummy

Yeh its fab... its soups, shakes or porrage.... love it. you get fast results and if u follow if properly you retrain yourself...well your eating bhabbits cant ever see me eating rice, bread pasta etc... xxx


----------



## nat4353

i put on about so much weight with being preggas with ellie, i did weight watches for quite afew months which was very good id never done it before makes u realise what ur eating - lol as i tuck into pizza but it shifted the weight


----------



## EllasMummy

Yeh diff things work for diff people(hope that pizza is nice) lol... i think if u find something that works for you thats fab... for me its abotu removing the food part of a diet and not having to pick meals etc i have 14 mugs of water a day and 3 sachets of porrage and it works a treat and cos im only having 286 cals a day and reduced carbs the weight is just falling of the old me is appearing and more than anything its giving me something to focus on after max....some days have been hard thou cos if i feel low a generally eat... 

off to bed im shattered catch up 2moro xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hiya girls

Well Supersperm is in the uk and on route from stanstead  

..I feel like crap today, started BCP (Microgynon) on 8th Jan and I had the most awful period like cramps over each ovary last night, even felt slightly sick/refluxy.  Still feel crampy down there/sickly today almost as if AF is coming but not if you know what I mean.  Does anyone know why I feel like this/has anyone else had this when on BCP? Off to clinic tomorrow so will ask then whats going on.  

Do you think the Vitamins i'm taking have got anything to do with it, I wouldn't have thought so?  I had to get up at 5am as I felt so crap, whats going on?  I even googled it and found a few posts saying it was your body adjusting to the pill, I hope that's all it is. Never had that before on the pill though but I did just start taking it on day 11 of my cycle, i thought you were supposed to start the pill on a certain part of your cycle like on day your period starts or something?? No wonder its confused it was just getting geared up to ovulate and then bam i sart taking the pill, poor ovaries    God help them when I start injections  

p x


----------



## jarjj

P - Hope you starting to feel bit better and great news swimmers in the country!  

I went to GUM yestersay to have HIV test 'cos GP would not do it without prior couselling.  Other tests GP done and sent copy of results last wk.

You also have another blood test durubg tx (thinks it's htlv costs I think £80)

Joanne

xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Jarjj

What is that blood test during tx for ?

P x


----------



## jarjj

p

Don't quote me but think it's to recheck HIV or summit - not 100% but I had it last time and when Jackie rang yesterday she told me that i would need it again this time.  Normally done at baseline scan.

Joanne

xx


----------



## whisks

hi 

yeah joanne is right the blood 2nd hiv test is a re-check, and they get the results back much quicker/immediatley, its me £90

nat - im not with lwc anymore as felt it was too far to travel, so now at a great clinic in sheffield where i live. (not saying lwc ain't great - just too far) my amh which was done almost a year ago was 13.49, so also had fsh test which was 6.3, so a bit conflicting if you ask me, but i'm no expert
i will be doing hpt test on 30th, can't wait that long aaahhh...... but i will

whisks xx


----------



## whisks

nat forgot to say, i was on 4 powders to 1 water with menopur, stimmed for 11 days, i think the reason not many eggs matured was to do with the final trigger shot and that i may need longer than 36 hours to give the eggs a chance to mature but i may be wrong but thats how i understood it.

whisks x


----------



## EllasMummy

Ok so just to double check can some of my bloods be done for free at local gum clinic?? xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi Ellasmum

Yes you can, i think it is chlamydia and HIV, prob best to give them a ring, i'm not entirely sure but you can def get the chlamydia one done there.

P x


----------



## nat4353

thing is for the woman they give u a package price for bloods and if you have certain ones took off you dont get the package price and it comes to more.

but for the guy its worth getting them all done at gum then no charge.


pig - glad about your swimmers


----------



## nat4353

wisks

i was on 1 powder to one water last time - those bloody water bottles were the hardest thing out of the ivf to open, in the little bottles where the powder is is it 3amps per bottle - just trying to think back and recap what my actual dosage was xx


----------



## Pigloo

Just re-checked Fedex website and it says it left Stanstead at 10am, but it is not showing as delivered yet, they said it would be there before 6pm, someone from the clinic was going to stay behind as they shut at 4:30pm.  Bloody hell I hope its there!

Had another crisis today this time with the poorly pooch, shes been going backwards and forwards to the vet for steroid tablets as she has a large mammory tumour and shes been responding well to them.  Anyway she had a bone yesterday and now shes broken her tooth.  Took her to the vet and they will need to take it out tomorrow which is going to cost us another £150, YES £150 to EXTRACT A TOOTH OMG!!!  

Shes not feeling well at all today now poor girl.

Ellasmum - I agree with Nat its prob best to get all of your bloods done at the clinic thats what I did, I just thought it would save time.

P x


----------



## nat4353

oh dear pig hope they get there - thats very good for some one to stay late.


----------



## EllasMummy

Oh dear poor pooch with that tooth... and my god an expensive tooth...fingers crossed your very important delivery has made it to the clinic...

Yeh as for me i'll get all mine done at clinic, but i might look into terry going to the local GUM clinic for his tests if they do them all it'll save 68.00  what do you say? do you just say you want tested bcos ur doing egg share?? how do you go about getting a copy of the results?? 

xxx


----------



## EllasMummy

According to Darlingtons price list men have to have....

HIV
HEP B
HEP C 

Is that right Obviously thiers the sperm test but that would done at the clinic as well...how long does sperm last outside of the body just wondering if you can take a sample with you(random question i know) xx


----------



## jarjj

Dp had 2 give sample while at clinic.  P hope dog ok x


----------



## EllasMummy

jarjj- 2 samples in same appointment xx


----------



## Pigloo

Hi girls 

Question for Jarjj (or anyone else who can help)- at what stage in your cycle did they get you to start the pill, I had started my last period on 28th Dec and was told I needed to start taking the pill right away and didn't start taking it until the 8th Jan when they sent it to me, thats 12 days after my period started, does that matter I thought you had to take it on the day you got your period??

P x


----------



## nat4353

he will also need chlamydia test doing - we just said we were doing ivf and needed these tests doing they were  fine although offered him more tests LOL he was like ive been with the same girl for 8 yrs i dont have anything i need them for ivf hehe

bet they thought we've never heard that excuse for getting checked out b4 lol lol


----------



## nat4353

ive took the pill on all diffrent days it doesn't necessarily have to be day of period - i never agreed with the pill they have given you, docs always give u that one unless u ask for diffrent as again is one of the cheapest.


----------



## EllasMummy

Thanks nat.... how did u go about getting a copy of the results xxx


----------



## Pigloo

Well hopefully i won't be on it for that long and i won't get any nasty cramps tonight, I have looked it up on the FF search facility and was shocked to see so many people saying they had unpleasant side effects such as headaches, nausea, and mood swings..nice!!!


----------



## nat4353

we phoned up but stil need  to go and pick up a copy - u must tell them u need a copy of results when they do bloods xx


----------



## EllasMummy

Thats great, i spoke to terry(hubby) and he was fine about said he'll have them at gum clinic if they will do it. So i'll call first thing in the morning


----------



## Skybreeze

*New home this way ladies >>> *CLICK HERE


----------

